# Poor Responder....part 13



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

   

Love, luck & sticky vibes

Natasha xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me first!!! xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Merse

Sending you love and hugs  

Thinking of you 

odettexxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I never get to go first!  
Well back from my scan and proved that everyone else was right and I have been a muppet!   The bean was there with heartbeat measuring 10+4, moving around and wiggling arms and legs. Just off to eat my hat now  
Merse - you take it easy hun, tea and rest. Thinking of you   
Em - it was so early on i'm sure you won't need D&C. Hope it sorts itself out soon. Horrible to wait, I'm sure you just want to move on. Take care  
Back later
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! Beanie is safe and sound! Well done Nicks - put that doppler away until 12 weeks, ok?  

Merse - have you scrabbed?

Odette, hello!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi back from Spa, had lunch to going to wash up and then maybe have an hour in bed as we're out to dinner tonight, thought we'd make a good start to the weekend and since we're at clinic tomorrow it gives us something to look forward to.


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicki, that's great news for your scan, such a relief I bet!  Don't touch that doppler for a while!!!

jo xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

fab news nicks xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Odette hugs back to you to   xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Nickster - Great news on the scan  

Merse - I haven't been offered a scan but if no sign of bleed by Tuesday I have to phone clinic, so I assume they would do one then.  AF type pains have gone...it's all a bit strange.  Just had a hot bath to try and induce it..I should have drunk a bottle of gin too but I hate gin!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic news NIc.  Must be a massive relief... You can briethe again...   

Merse - sorry to hear your news...  Must be devastating...    .  Don't know what to say to make it better... .    

Laura - lovely of your friend to have offered her eggs.. Wish I had friends young enough to do it for me...  
Mira - keep positive and don't overdo it with pee sticks...!     

Odette - know how it feels.    .   It's very painful what we are going through... All I can offer is a quote I recently read.  Apparently Churchill said... When you are in hell, keep going, keep going.... and I would add... we must keep going for our own sanity...

Pam and Gab - another two pupo ladies... Hope your 2 ww is not driving you mad too mucha nd that you are drinking loads of water and trying to be positive... Fingers crossed...   
I had my induction this morning and having second thoughts as to whether I should put myself through this or draw the line.  Apart from being annoyed at having to pay £100 for consents form that I am yet to sign and the dr going over my file again - which was done in the initial consultation (£140 + scan £150), she spent 5 mins explaining how I should inject myself... I was in total disbelief that I was being charged money for this...When I pressed her about stats and success rate she admitted that the stats quoted in their literature is for stimulated cycles rather than natural ivfs.  When I pressed again whether they had successes with people like me, she said yes, but she has no stats.  She told me that I should be aware what my chances are, which then means zilch, bcs I don't think that I have got a chance frankly... 

I always feel so stressed out following these consultations.  The dr mentioned that over 3 cycles I should have the same success as smb who has 1 stimulated cycle.  Only I haven't got the money to fork out for 3 cycles nor strength to go through it...        

I think I have been referred privately when it was too late for me and all this money ie £15 k so far has just been wasted on futile attempts that achieved nothing... Had I been referred 3 yrs ago and spent all this money 3 yrs ago maybe I would have stood a chance... but it seems to me that I am just getting myself further into debt without having much to show for it... 

If DH agrees I might call it a day... I will only go through this if he insists.  In my heart I think the game is over... Sorry for being negative...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I notice you've only had one cycle of stimulated IVF, Inc - would there be any mileage in trying that again? I'm not sure why you're going for the unstimulated IVF, though I'm sure there's a good reason for it!
But you've only had one shot so far at IVF. You could try one more time, and go somewhere cheaper, like the Jinemed or Reprofit. They both have excellent stats, and take on poor responders.
In your shoes that's what I'd do, for what it's worth.

xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Merse -    I really dont know what to say...Im really sorry..Take extra special care you and hubby ok....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Just catching up with everyone....ive been feeling really tired think its just everything catching up with me now..

Anyway..Mrs Miranda,what are we going to do with you....  , Im going to give you lines at this rate...  ...PG signs is good honey...  , I had 2 injections of Pregnyl last time after ET and it really gave me false hope right up until the day I bled....That clinic in Turkey really sounds like they 
have really covered all their bases..my dh has not been impressed with my clinic this time but thats a different story!! 
Im also having Gestone....  ouch how big is that needle, started with my leg not a good idea nics eh it feels like lead now. Im also seeing my GP tomorrow to get a line for 2 weeks..  I know im naughty, Im really sore this time but i think its also the endo too lurking around. I had to self certificate this week as you have to put in an annual leave request five years ago so you can get any leave and noone at work really knows about my treatment apart from my manager and she wasnt exactly sympathetic last time, she would still have me pushing trolleys and running everywhere..so i dont care.. ..(sorry Rant over!!!!)

Anyway honey   for R & R...thinking of you..P.S by the way how do you go about this scrabble lark?

PUPO Pammie -    Are you going insane yet dont be naughty like our Mir's ..thinking of you and take care..xxxx

Nics - Sorry Took me a while to read through the posts, I was just going to say Ive heard those home dopplers are not reliable and it does make a difference what position you are in. Also how many weeks you are too. So glad the scan went well....you take it easy at work too ok...xxxxxxxx 

Inc -   Just wondered, have you ever thought of going abroad like Turkey, when i think about all the clinics here and how much they charge for treatment..Its not always you get what you pay for either!!!!!!!!....Mir sounds like she really had the works over there and it has certainly planted a little seed for me. Stats arent always a good thing to go by, they only go on age usually and not the patients medical history so they can be misleading sometimes. My dh wasnt impressed this time because we saw our cons about five minutes the whole cycle (or at least thats what it felt like), when we asked questions he just dismissed them, the Staff Nurse on the ward well, my dh had better nursing skills than she did. We are paying for this treatment after all. This is PRIVATE
Only you know how you feel Inc..why not do an email to Jinemed..its only an email afterall and you are not comitting yourself. I really wish you well with everything, whatever you may decide.. 

Odette - Hello honey..hope you are well... 

Beachgirl - Hope you had a nice time at the Spa and enjoy the meal tonight..!!    for yr next appointment..thinking of you..xxxx

Emma - How are you feeling honey...try not to stress (I know that is easier said than done)..just wanted to say im thinking of you over the sea...Can i come to HK too? How long you been out there we lived in Cyprus for 18 months and it was lurvely i think we got more frequent family visits out there than here...It does give you the bug to live abroad and we may consider it i think for the future.....Take care.. ..xxxx

Jo-Scho - Hello  

Swinny - Hello sweatheart hope you are ok.. 

Laura - Hello and hope you are well,..hope those ovaries are enjoying their rest until their fitness test again...If i remember you are taking the Pill right now..  Do you know when yr baseline scan will be?.. 


Oh and before i forget ref the endo...ok Im going to get graphic..  , its to do with the backflow etc from AF..if you use tampons then the flow cant flow freely (Feel the Flow....!!!!) and it can go back into the uterus and tubes. I have stage 3/4 on bowel, ovaries and pelvic area and i have found using the pads..(That we know and love) actually cuts down on the cramping and we know what that feels like ladies..so its what was suggested to me.

Ok Im going to post this,...but knowing u lot there will be fifty thousand posts to catch up on after i post this..  

Thanks for all your support girlies...you are very special people.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Gab


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Gab  
I was told the same thing about Endo and pads too so I always use them even though I hate them!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - I only had 2 viable follies + 1 smaller when I did my IVF.   The third follies developed v. late around day 7 and was useless even though it had an egg but it didn't fertilize.  This was on 600 puragon + 100mg clomid and cost me 10 k at the ARGC.  Geeta is £1300 for a natural ivf. Only she seems to have a lot of hidden charges as it seems, so I think it will go over 2 k. (Egg collection over the weekend costs £400 extra and so on).  I thought i would give it a go, bcs I will get one embie maybe of better quality.  I had two in my stimulated cycle but they were 4 and 5 cell, so a bit slow and I thought a bit fried from all the medication I was getting.  I don't think I can produce more than two embies as I had only 2 antral follicles on my ovaries -  one on each.  I don't respond to meds, so there does not seem a point in blasting my knackered ovaries with lots of stimms.  It's a waste of money and it affects the quality.  

I was trying to decide whether to draw the line and move onto donor eggs as I haven't got unlimited funds.  I owe over 10 k already on various credit cards and haven't got any cash as such, so I would be adding more debt and if I do egg donation it's even more debt. And we are in the credit crunch at the mo... as is.. Emotionally, I am at the end of my thether...
 
Going abroad is a bit difficult bcs of dh's work as he is self-employed and he can't afford the time off otherwise he may lose his contracts and then we would be in trouble.  He only has 1 wk off a year as a rule, v. occassionally 2 and he has already taken one week off in the summer, hence I was trying to do it here in the UK.   And also 1 embie vs 2 does not seem to be much of a difference.  I am considering Reprofit if we go for the egg donation. It would be nice to have a decent chance at success frankly...  On the other hand, it would be so lovely to have my own genetic child... 

I wish I had known of Geeta before the ARGC or much earlier when I started the ttc journey at 36 as I could have tried it 4 or 5 times for the price of 1 ARGC cycle and then it would have been easier to move on...and I would have been done by now.    I always seem to discover things when it's too late and I am sick and tired of being in this limbo land...And besides I am now 40.5 and have no job apart from 1 day a week on a temp contract.  

Sorry for going on and on... I know that many of you are in a similar predicament...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But that's what I'm saying really - you could try going for less stimulation, but still some stimulation, to grow the eggs but not fry them. He would only need to be out there for one week or even a couple of days - one lady's hubby wasn't there at all, as they had some frozen.

You could, for example, try the clomid flare, to try and get a few more follies but grow them using different meds - Gonal F, Purgeon, Menopur, Menagon or a combination of two of those.

I don't think anything above 450 is necessarily going to work - I got the same amount of actual eggs on 450 as I did on 375, for example. But the odds for an unstimulated cycle and the fact they have no stats is a bit worrying.

With ICSI you have a better chance of them being fertilised and that's no extra cost abroad.

And you'd be away from all the other stresses of life, too - it's worth a thought.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

They are planning to give me 150 gonal f to support the follicle that the body chooses, so natural ivf is a bit of a misnomer. You still get some medication including the cetrotide and pregnyl. I was given the choice of using none apart from pregnyl and cetrotide but was also told that there is 15% chance i may ovulate before time. So, I guess it would be with 15o gonal f.  They just think my ovaries would not respond to any stimulation, hence they did not suggest it.  They do suggest to the ladies who have got better ovarian potential than me... The girl who recently got pregnant there was stimulated on 150 gonal f and produced 3 eggs and got pregnant... She had just one functioning ovary but the ovary still delivered the goods...

Will think this over now ... Is there a wl in Jinamed for own eggs?  
Mir - you are lovely, must be said... You take good care of yourself  and I hope Renata and Rene are well on their way...  Fingers crossed.
  
Gab - hope you are coping well.  

Merse - must be devastating what happened... Forking out another £5000 as you say is a problem...

Nic - you lucky girl... we are all basking in your babydust ...

Rooz - hope the trio is doing well.


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

thankyou for your replies in the old thread.

i must get some dhea - is it the same as evening primrose oil?

my drugs the last time were synarel spray 1 puff each nostril from day 20 - then af then 
puregon 250unit for 4 days then 
          200unit for 2 days then 
          150unit for 2 days then 
          100unit for 4 days.

my dose this time will be increased to the max dose - my cycles are also only 25 days.

my gp wants me to take time off during the next cycle as it will be my last and the synarel had nasty effect on my moods the last time ( i thought i was superwoman - not!!)

do you have any advice?

i hope you are all doing ok
i am so sorry merse about your situation  

thank you 
skywalker


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Gab, that info on tampons is really useful.  I hate wearing st's but I might try if it helps!

Good luck with your decision Inc.  I second what the girls have said about going abroad tho. I emailed loads of overseas clinics and so far Jinemed are the only ones who've been in touch and I've already have been incredibly impressed by them.

My main worry was having to spend 17 days over there but I emailed Ugur and asked if I could spend only 10 days over there and have other scans done at my previous clinic in Newcastle.  He said this was absolutely fine and as a result ICSI & drugs & scan fees here in Newcastle & accommodation & flights is still about £500 cheaper than a cycle here in the North East for me.  Oh and the fact that their success rates are nearly triple my local clinics is also swaying me! 

Miranda - do you know if they def still put 3 embryo's back?  Did you only have Renee & Renata put back cause there were only 2 or was that your choice?

I also asked him about the Menogon - he says i'd have to ask my hospital to inject it in my bum!  Damn, I bet they'll bl**dy charge for that too!!!! 

me and dh need to discuss it this weekend.  Can't tonight as he's out on the lash. Typical!    And muggins here has to pick him up at some unearthly hour! 

jo xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Somebody else has gotta go to Jinemed - I'm gonna go and look up the website it sounds so damn exciting!     
Sky - next time you will do much better on your higher dose   
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jo - they cab actually put back FOUR, and that's what I was going to do if I had them! Would have been scary, but that's what I wanted to do. Three is normal.

My DH is giving me my butt jabs - maybe worth having one done at your surgery with him looking then him doing the rest. OR switching to Menopur - much easier and exactly the same drugs.

I really enjoyed spending all the time over there - there's something to be said for people cooking and cleaning for you and just lying there with your laptop and us!

Inc - so it IS stimulated! Oh. What does wl mean? I don't understand the question! The Jinemed does own eggs, or they have a clinic in Greece that can do donor stuff - just the laws of the land.
I tell you why I think it would just be better and that's mostly the new scene - I felt 100 times better just being away from all the stress. I've been looking at other jobs again, but don't know what to do really, given that i'm hoping to be pg!

Sky - no it's not the same as primrose oil!   It's a steroid hormone produced naturally by the body but in decreasing amounts as you get older. There's no evidence to suggest it increases the quantity of the eggs, but some evidence to say the quality is raised. Because it's so untested you have to experiment with dosage, from 25mg to 75mg, to see how it affects you. It seems to react with the pill, so stop taking it as soon as you are on any other hormone medication as that seems safest.
I would say that if the Synarel did you a mischief last time try to avoid it this time. Is there another drug they can use? Or can you go on the short protocol and miss out the downregging?
Poor responders seem to respond better on the SP.

Nicks - hope you've put that doppler away for a fortnight! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

wl - is waiting list.  According to the Create I would be on a natural cycle. They still give me drugs, however... They would support the egg that I produce and prevent me from ovulating before they want me to...  Mildly stimulated cycle would be stimulation for the sake of producing more embies, which is where it gets confusing...  I would be stimulated from day 5 or 8 depending on my follicle. Whereas smb on a stimulating cycle would be injecting from day 2.  The girl i know was stimulated on the same amount of drugs. Anyhoo....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh! No, no waiting list as far as I know.

Tell you what - why not email the Jinemed and explain your history and explain you're thinking of natural IVF, and ask them how they'd treat you? Then you have the options on the table.
As Jo says, they get back to you very quickly. The website is www.ivfturkey.com and Ugur's email addy is [email protected]

That won't cost you a penny, and you might be surprised at what they suggest.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick afternoon from me, sorry no personals but need to get ready as out for dinner  tonight, will be back later x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cor! That really WAS quick!
x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - Just a quick one do Jinemed treat woman with fluctuating fsh levels or increased fsh levels..my clinics cut off was 12..x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yes - if they'll treat me with an AMH of 0.69 and an antral follicle count of four to six they'll certainly treat you!

I was worried they wouldn't as their success rates were so high, but no. They treat much older ladies than us, too.

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Girls I'm in quite a bit of pain still even with the pain killers they sent me home with can't remember it being this bad last time, is it normal? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had more pain this time, Merse - think it's the luck of the draw. Bloody typical though, isn't it?

The woman from my hotel had pain and blood last time but not this time, I remember.

If I was your doc I would prescribe you extra WINE, with maybe a tot of whisky as an extra sedative?

Our scrab game's rubbish, isn't it? Gone right into one corner.

Shall we have another? 

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and have you got a hot water bottle? That helps too.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its not fair! No wine cause of the tablets!!!
I've gone again on scrab and could poss have one more but def up for another!! xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I had alot of pain last time Merse. What are you taking? You should be able to take Paracetamol, codeine (Co-codamol) and nurofen all together if its bad    You can get weak co-codamol over the counter - take them all regularly. Hope it subsides, that's the last thing you want. 
Niskc (that's the new Russian spelling!    )


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What tablets? Anti-Bs? Have a look on the packet - you can drink with many of them now.

I'll challenge you, just as soon as I polish off these last two letters!

Nicsk, Glasnost to ya! Hum. My Russian ain't so good.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Niskc its co-codamol I think can't be bothered to go down stairs and check but it says not to take with any other paracetamol products!! Its not doing much!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Take the whisky instead - you know it makes sense.

I have one letter left - the game just won't die!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've just been got one left too I'm never gonna get rid of!! Can't stand whiskey got drunk on it once its not good on the way up  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God no. I can't stand the smell of Martini for the same reason. Blech.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Scrab woman!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've passed - what's your letter?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Q!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have resigned!! Am off to bed now start another one an we'll play tom I'm not back to work till Mon xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK!

Speak tomorrow chick - hope you sleep well.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - HOney I have felt sad all day, Mirra texted me as we worried about you last night. I wish I was close and could come round with some cake and tea.  I was devasted at an abandoned cycle, but to get to EC. I'm so sorry.  

Nicks - Told you!!!    Oh arms and legs!!! How exciting!  

Emma -  

I feel very sad today, lots happening at work, but I shan't bore you.  I'm off to Brighton tom with work, then staying at my buddies and then friend in Hastings on Sat so not back til Sunday.  

Thinking of you all and hope you have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Merse  i am so sorry to hear there were no eggs. It sometimes feels like we are stuck in the middle of a nightmare.  . If I win the lottery I promise I will look after all our tx on this thread so at least money is one thing we don't have to worry about.

Nicki - thank God! Now put that bloody thing away I've been worrying about you all day.

Mira - I am giving up telling you its too early to test cos you are obviously taking no notice 

Gab -    back to you too

Odette - have to agree with the others you have to talk to someone you can't carry on like this it is too much to bear all on your own 

Emma - hope you are coping - it can't be easy. I've been thinking about you today too. If I remember rightly you got to blasto on your first go and got your BFP on your second. I know you must be heartbroken but I really do think it is just a matter of time before you hit the jackpot 

Laura, Inc, Jo , Sarah, Kit and anyone else I've forgotton

Goodnight & Godbless

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Laura, don't be sad! You had a bad day at work on top of everything else?

Brighton sounds nice! Pete's there tomorrow, picking up an engine.

Pam - how's the 2WW your end? I'm getting really quite sharp pains low down on one side of my womb - not nice! It's not meant to be a good idea to take anything or put a hot water bottle on it, is it?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

I take my test on the 21st - scared as hell. Had to take 12 injection of Menogen tarted with 3 ampules then doctor hiked them up to 4. Ten eggs were produced. 9 were fertilized - they injected three and froze 4 the other 3 didn't develop into 4-cells. It's my first IVF and I am terrified added to that the cyclogest is playing havoc with my tummy. In so much pain


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Cyclogest did that to me, too! I get IBS anyway, and that made it soooo much worse.

I'm on the progesterone bum jabs this time - and although my **** is painful it's much better than the wind!

I'll be testing then too - though I'm testing every day anyway to numb myself to it! Tuesday's my official test day.

Are you having any other symptoms? Or is the wind obscuring any other pains?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Mir  xxx
Pam and Laura thank you have had my morning cry but I'm getting very good at dissapointment this year my first IVF ended in a ERPC my second abandoned and third no eggs so as you see I'm no stranger to it!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning me darlin'!

Negative again for me today - I'm getting used to the idea!

I had period pains yesterday night which reminded me a bit of me last cycle. But you never know!

I want to go into town to get some proper tests, but it's sooo frosty out there! Brrrrrr. I've got no car, yo see, this week. Public transport sucks the big one.

Have you scrabbed? Let me have a peek...

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Still too early to test Mir and I had loads of period and shooting pains when I got a BFP!!! I thought I was going to come on any min both times!!
Yep I've scrabbed xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, I know, but strangely this IS easier, testing every day.

I'll still be horribly disappointed if it's negative, but I shall be more prepared. Everything just seems so different this time.

I'm struggling to scrab this morning! My colleague is beating me into a cocked hat, and my letters on your game are rubbish too!

Ae you sitting down to work out a plan with DH this weekend? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can understand your logic really I do, its the sort of thing I would do I have to prepare myself for dissapointment too!! Not that you are going to need too!!!
Now get scrabbing!!!!  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Done! Almost the same word I played first - couldn't think of anything else!

Think I might do some gardening today. Need to cut things down and put the spring bulbs in now we have the first frost.
It's early for the first frost, isn't it? Or am I making that up?

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Merse and Miranda- it's ice cold out there this morning


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't it just! Crikey - wish I'd stayed in Istanbul!

Going to lose my lilies the moment they've flowered. I HATE the cold...

Do you like Scrabble Karen? Are you on ********? It's a welcome diversion from it all!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning Beachgirl its is cold I've only got the milk in but it was freezing, I love mornings like this!
Mir have been and not sure about frosts etc not a very keen gardener!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Going to have to go find my gloves and scarf and stuff. Reckon there'll be snow this year.

My mouse hand gets really cold!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Haven't you got your heating on Mir I'm lovely and toasty!! You'll have to get yourself some fingerless gloves!!!  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got my pathetic little halogen heater pointed towards me, and the electric radiator on in the hall!

I think if I have some breakfast I'll warm up a wee bit.

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good idea!! I've got to shower as got to pop into town and go to the bank later not sure about getting back into the land of the living I quite like living in pyjamas and pretending the outside world doesn't exist!!! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

How do you play scrabble on ********?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You add the application Scrabulous, the invite your friends! If you PM me your name as I'll find it on ******** I'll add you and challenge you to a game!

Merse - you're brave! Think I'll have another slob/walk dogs day.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't want to but needs must!! xxx


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

ooh Miranda I feel cold just reading your mail!  Wrap up warm!  Hope those shooting pains are R & R settling in....

FOUR embryos - omg!!!!!!  that's scary stuff!!!  Well on my 2nd cycle I had 4 embies but after that just the two but PMA PMA next time I will have lots!

ha I read about dh injecting me in the bum and laughed out loud!!!!!  He's the most squeamish man to walk this earth, the fun I will have telling him he has to do that!!  That's good tho cause I thought my GP would have to do it and was wondering who I'd get to do it on a sunday!  

Does anyone know what the difference between Menogon and Menopur is?  I wonder why Umur is recommending Menogon instead.... I've been on 300iu of Menopur and it didn't do much good for me so I'd have to hope that the 150 iu of Gonal F would get things moving....

Merse, thinking of you..... Hope you're hanging in there...know what you mean about hiding away.  After my failed fertilisation which happened last Friday I still just want to hibernate in the house with dh and my cats & dog.... this week has been a very difficult one being back at work and watching the world go on as normal...

jo xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jo I thought they were the same thing
It is very hard carrying on isn't it this TX lark is really crap!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They are exactly the same thing, only Menagon is given intramuscular (in the butt) and Menopur in the tum - I asked to change and they were fine with that. I was actually on 300iu of Gonal F and 150 Menopur, so the other way around.

I wouldn't recommend Menagon, as you get quite enough of the butt jabs when you get to the 2WW! Ask to switch to menopur - it'll make no difference.

Gawd, I'll bet this week has been hard for you - that will be me next week, back at work feeling terrible. Or not?

Are you seriously thinking of the Jinemed now then, Jo?

Merse - while you're there can you get me some Clearblue and some dog biscuits? Cheers!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea no problem I'll drop them round on my way home!!!  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ta! Scrab, girl, scrab!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach sorry - you have.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

ALL SEVEN LETTERS!!!!! Yay!


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

you lot are barmy!!!

what bum jabs do you have in the 2ww then?  I've previously just had the cyclogest pessaries.

Yes - we are seriously seriously considering it - I even got a book on Istanbul out of the library last night! My main concern was being over there for 17 days but as Ugur has agreed to a 10 day stay I'm pretty much convinced it's the way forward.  All of the north-east clinic's success rates are so low that I worry I'll be chucking my money away (again).

ok don't let me interrupt the scrabble!!!

jo xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, goody! I like to think of people going there - it's so much better.

I'm having the progesterone in oil injections which, unfortunately, are intramuscular. Thought we had it licked, but it hurt like buggery again last night.

But at least I don't have that awful painful wind and mess of the Cyclogest - I HATED that stuff!

Join us in our scrabbing! It takes your mind off things!

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right I'm clean have my face on and going to town, be back later and let you know if the world is still going on without us!! Wish me luck xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OK! Dog biscuits and Clearblue, yes?
Thanks for that.
x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

yes I haven't forgotton!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir got your stuff but can't seem to find you, where is it you live again!!!  
The world is still ticking over am off out for a walk with DH and the dog as DH has finished work for the day!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice! My DH has come home but not sure if I can have the car yet - want to go buy some decent tests!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You and your tests!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, but what if the eBay ones are dud?   

I've scrabbed - you to go!

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda - Naughty,Naughty,Naughty...   ...x ..  ...for R&R who are atleast behaving themselves.... 

Merse -   Enjoy the walk sweetie my two dogs are just looking at me in my PJ's (PJ's rule.. .) DH already took them out this morning..but its the eyes isnt it saying pleeeeeaaasssseeeee!!!!!!!!

Im mustering up the energy to have a shower...(EEEWWWW..not had one yet?) and going to my GP for my sickline. My work is so necky..when i rang up yesterday they said well if your not going to be in on Monday you need to see yr GP tomorrow for a line to cover you....(Oh and what about how are you Gab? hope you feel better soon)..Honestly i feel like slipping my GP a tenner for 3 weeks just to show them... ....
Ive also got quite painful ovaries this time, reckon they really had a good dig around...Co-codamol 30/500 is the biz....sorry Dr Nicks....  (Hope youve put that doppler away now)..Im taking Paracetamol which is not helping really but like Mir said hot water bottle is good.

Hello Jo and beachgirl, hope you are well.......Pam please have a word with Mir, sort her out will you...     , thanks for the   ..   back to you....xxxx

Catch u later...shower is calling me......Heelllloooooooooooooooo!!!..xxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicks – Hope you and our little bump are doing well. It was great that you saw your little darling waving at you and wiggling about.  

Gabs & Pam – Hope you are all looking after yourselves and being indulged by your DH’s. big   to you PUPO ladies

Mirra - Stop testing lady. Hold your horses, you must be doing your own head in by now.  

Emma – Oh sweetie, I have just read through some of the thread that I had missed. I am so sorry. I am so sad for you and Merse you both must be feeling terrible. I am thinking about you both  

Laura – Have a lovely weekend hun   

Hello Inc, Kerry, Rooz, Jo Scho, Beach and anybody else on team PR  

Have lovely weekends 

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Been for follow up consultation and what a waste of time that was...I'm apparently not a 'poor responder' menopur would not benefit me' and I need at least another failed IVF cycle before they'd look at any kind of tests...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Swinny, hope you are well, thanks for all yr support honey ....when are you starting then, wont be long now will it...are you still doing yr LP in Nov?...have i got that right


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Beach - Think you need to find another clinic hun.  Are there many clinics near to where you live?  Why don't you go to Turkey?  Mira can probably get you a discount  

Hi to everyone else.

Feeling a bit   today....my parents have gone home and there's still no sign of a bleedin' bleed.  I just want to miscarry so I can deal with it and move on....I feel like I'm in limbo land at the mo.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Beach -   honey our posts must have crossed...flaming cons..honestly when we put forward a question to ours the nurse wrote it down in the notes..and all we got was an "ok" as the answer back on my notes..whats all that about waiting for another cycle before tests are done..It doesnt make sense does it ,you would think it would be a good idea to do tests then the cycle..but is that just a woman's logic... ..What is the plan going to be then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

You lot can type fast!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Em, yr feeling low honey , I know that It doesnt help that parents have gone home..but you are not alone sweetheart you have all of us on here, supporting you and thinking of you..sending lots of     across the internet...what time is it in HK right now then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

awww, thanks Gab. It's 9:15pm here.  Got a glass of wine on the go and watching Saving Face on DVD whilst surfing FF.  

It wouldn't be so bad but I still have quite sore boobs, it's as if my mind is playing tricks on me and telling me I'm still pg when I know it's not possible.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry Em, the mind can be a cruel thing sometimes...is dh with you aswell or is he working..? trying to work out how many hours behind or infront you are.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Talk to me....  EM!!! dont go drinking all that wine yet!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

This must be a really good episode of "Saving Face".....Hellllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry!!!!!  We're +7 over here, +8 when your clocks go back at the end of Oct.  DH is with me and he's being great, but I think fhe feels a bit removed from it all. I'm the one getting the symptoms and he just listens to me moaning.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yr dh sounds very supportive which i bet can make the difference sometimes.., we all have a moan Em its a woman thing, you are entitled how else would we vent out our feelings. 

 How much of the bottle have you drunk then?..x

The time difference is similar to Australia, have you visited there yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Only had the one glass to far - I hate hangovers and since I've entered my 30's I've suffered really badly with them.  Might have a beer next....

Not been to Oz yet, we've only been here 4 months so it's all quite new.  The plan is that we're here for 4 years so during that time we hopefully get to Oz and NZ.  I want to do China, Japan, Vietnam, Cambodia and Malaysia too.  Already been to Thailand.  Think I'd better start saving if I want all these holidays.  

Are you off for the whole of the 2ww?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oz is the biz...  , been there twice now and hopefully may be emigrating someday...

Im going to see the Gp this afternoon to ask for a line...I think these two cycles have really taken their toll..Ive not been feeling too good this time and we were told our little Nutkins wasnt dividng very well so we may be hanging on by a thread anyway...sorry PMA..  my dh gave his orders also that i wasnt to go to work feeling like this and also because we are very busy at work , hopefully GP will be sympathetic and give me a line till then end of the 2ww..(My DH is so bossy, is yours?).
My job can be quite physical, we are really short staffed and you can imagine the rest..  

Are you working in HK then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite Ems and hubby if you have gone to bed....God bless...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Not in bed yet...soon though.

Not working in HK yet.  I may look at getting a job after xmas but it depends if we cycle again.  I found taking time off for tx really hard when I cycled in the UK.  This last time I was so much more relaxed not working.  I know not everyone has that luxury so I realise how lucky I am.  There's so much to do in HK, getting a job would only get in the way of my social life    

I couldn't live out here forever - I'd miss my family too much.  It's only been 4 months so far and I miss them all sooooo much.  My sister is coming out in a few weeks with my 1 yr old nephew - I can't wait.

Hope all goes well at the docs.  As you say, there's no point taking the risk of stressing yourself out in your 2ww - you need to give your embie every chance     Are you having any niggles yet?  I had really bad PMT symptoms on my 2ww - I was convinced it hadn't worked.

Right - I'm shattered - off to bed.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite Em and Hubby...thanks for your words of support..love to you both and take extra special care ....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes trying to put a plan into action now, looking at other clinics in Sheffield/Leeds area, got an open evening next month with Care to see what we think etc.  Going to book a GP Appt and see if he would be willing to look at some tests for us initially and then see from there.  Just hated the indifference from our consultant this morning and his attitude of spend money see if that works then if not we'll look at maybe tests...it's not just the money but the emotional side of it all too.  So not going back there again. If it wasn't for FF I'd be a total wreck, well already am one


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So... you're NOT a poor responder, Karen? 

Honestly, how these people call themselves experts I don't know. Makes my blood boil!

I've PM'd you honeybunch - there are too many of you on ********! I'll PM you again with my name and you can add me, ok?

Gab - get that sick note! My work are the same - makes all your loyalty drain away when they're like that. You just think, ahh, sod them.

Sarah - far from it! Testing is keeping me sane. I've built up such a big deal in my head about testing this is good for me.

Emma - why do bodies never do what you need them to?   Maybe a bit more bonking is required?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evidently not so I need to leave you lot


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't do that!

WE think you qualify...

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well just back from my GP (Im quite fortunate he can be understanding at times) Sick note now inbound to work location accompanied by my dh (bless him)..
Also spoke to him about Turkey..as he has a house there, well he says it is the biz Mir so there you go!!!

Beachgirl - I think it is a really good idea that you go and see yr GP because at the end of the day, hes the one who knows you and im sure if you explain the situation he wouldnt want his patient going through yet another emotional cycle with doubts aswell as spending all that money again, what you might have to do though is just write down what blood tests you require or other tests etc so as he knows what paperwork to write out. My GP was a bit clueless to Prolactin and Hormone profiles etc bless him but i just wrote a letter to him requesting certain blood tests that the clinic recommended. Hormone Profiles etc. 

Basically all you need to say is is there any chance i can have these tests on the NHS so i dont have to pay for them at the private clinic as the treatment cycle is very expensive anyway. Im sure if you explain about yr follow up appointment and how disappointed it made you feel he will understand, he is on yr side and its confidential remember. 

I def agree with the emotional bit..some clinics just treat it like everyday things dont they? 

Gabxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Emma thinking of you glad you are on the wine 
Beachgirl if your not a poor responder are you a good one They talk such rubbish sometimes!!! 
Well my clinic phoned today to see how I was and didn't make me feel great. Basically the IVF drugs are accelerating my Endo and they are having a meeting to discuss if there is any way forward for me with treatment! I didn't take much in from there and burst into tears when I got off the phone, so DH phoned them back and asked them to explain what they had said I think they were a bit taken a back but he was very firm and said we want a follow up straight after their meeting!!!   So what do you think of that
We then went to a pub by a river an sat outside and had fish and chips with mushy peas and a big glass of red then walked by the river and it was so nice (and I remember Emma saying) I felt sort of content! Is that weird with all the sadness Prob I'm so all over the place 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse -   mmmmmm fish and chips is my favourite meal 

Good on you Mr Merse i dont blame you  Have some!!!!!!, my dh does the same sometimes when we dont get a straight answer.
On the question of endo..i asked my clinic when we first started if the drugs would make it worse because of the stage of my endo and the cons said no more than normal, so whos singing from what hymn book.
I have had a few laparoscopys in the past , although the laser treatment I had for my endo last time before we started our IVF treatment has really helped. Its not as if endo cant be treated, it can. Ok it will come back eventually but not straight after having it treated surely. Im not sure but i think you can take the pill in between treatment cycles to stop it growing too (I know thats not ideal) but its just an idea?.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I think they all say something different!! But the lady who did my EC mentioned the pill but she also mentioned donor eggs!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe yr ovaries just need a little rest to recover...did they deal with the endometriomas at EC or will you have to go into hospital and have them drained. I have a friend who was having IVF treatment and was unsuccessful, she also had severe endo, she had the endo lasered, she was then put on zoladex  , think thats how its spelt..for a few months she then had IUI and has got a ds now age 3...
there are other options is what im trying to say, its def not the end of the road yet!!!!!!!!! 
Have you had an HSG to check yr tubes are ok..?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

by the way zoladex is hormone treatment i think..xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Merse -   Is it me or is it strange for your clinic to have a meeting about you without you being there?  Surely you'd find it useful to be there and see what the docs & specialists have to say and ask them any questions in person.  I hope the outcome of the meeting is positive.  I know how you feel about the contentedness....amongst all this madness and sh*t that is IF, I took a step back and realised how lucky I am to have a loving family and DH.  It's doesn't take the pain away but it does help.  As you said, you're probably all over the place emotionally now...I thought I'd cried all my tears on Monday and Tuesday but I've realised that I've still got a way to go yet.  Not having mc'd doesn't help either.  I'm finding myself getting really angry over what happened and keep questioning "why me" which I'm sure you've asked yourself a million times.  Thank god for our DH's, our families and our lovely friends on FF.

Beach - It's good that you've got a plan and Gab gave some really useful tips and advice re Q's for your GP.  Going to another clinic will hopefully give you the optimism that it will work third time lucky.  I've read some really good things about CARE and they seem very thorough will their investigations pretreatment.  We're all here for you hun, whatever you decide.  

Hi to the PUPO ladies, Pammie P, Gab & Mira.  Mira - what's the update from POAS this morning?  

Hi to the rest of the crew, Linzipops, Swinny, Nickster, LB, Kerry, Rooz, Kitykat and everyone else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab the endometriomas are all small so they prefer to leave them alone! They did say yesterday that there was a portion of the right that was clear and nothing (no endo or endometriomas) on the left but its miss shaped and a bit difficult to get to due to surgery! I think something to stop my periods for a while is on the cards!
Em I think they are having a meeting without me-as they put it-to take the emotion out and see it from purely a medical point of view!! I will then see mt cons to discuss the out come! 
I really do know what you are going through having been there twice before the second wouldn't happen and luckily my cons offered to do a ERPC in the end which was nice of him as they don't tend to do things like that usually. And because I've been seeing him for years for Endo and now IVF he was so kind and I trusted him to look after me. I had waited for about 2 weeks for it to happen by then though so couldn't stand it anymore, so if you can't either then tell them 
Mir done your pee stick this morn hon? 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Merse - I'm finding it hard and it's only been a week.  I think if nothings happen by Tuesday I'll be asking for an ERPC.  I just want to move on.  I hope there are some positive outcomes from the meeting.  When do you expect to hear from them?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes I think thats best really you can't move on can u? 
Hopefully after DH's call yesterday they will get there arses into gear and hopefully keep me updated!!! 
Mir where are you I hate it when your quiet!!  
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the update is....

Two lines? Ahem. 

I tested this morning with First Response at 6am - I've had enough of the eBay tests!

I _thought _ I saw a very, very faint line, but thought I might have been dreaming.

I tested again just now - First Response again - and the second line is stronger. It's still very faint, but you can see it from a foot and half away.

I dipped the supposedly ultra sensitive 10iu eBay test in the same wee and... nothing.

So there we have it!

I'm in shock. Can someone fan me?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Fantastic news Miranda  , you give hope to us all xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG Mirra - I'm sat here      
     
No one can tell you its the trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Back later
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That they can't! Though those eBay tests are still showing nothing!

Hopefully this is it...

Think I might walk the dogs to calm down!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - YOU ARE PREGNANT!!
Let'e hope that line gets darker and darker! You must feel very wierd today! Good idea about getting some air. Look after yourself  
Love Nikcs


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great news Miranda,

I mention Jimened to DH last night and he immediately said no to the idea.  Whats putting him off is the fact that it is in Turkey and he immediately thinks its a back street Drs and clinic any advise as to how I can bring him round.

V


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi! I don't normally post on here, but I just wanted to say to my darling friend Mirra, that I am sat here with goosebumps and tears in my eyes!! I am SO pleased for you and Pete you have NO idea!!! 

I just want to give you a massive cuddle and scream in your ear!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!

         

Me
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

just gatecrashing into this thread, altho i am a poor responder too i havent posted here but have read from time to time

JUst wanted to say congratulations Miranda

Fantastic news and nothing less than what you deserve my sweet

so so so happy for you and dh

Enjoy every moment wont you

Love Emxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Been lurking here for weeks, it's great to see a BFP after so many sad BFNs in the Sept/Oct threads.  Have been following Mir's story for weeks.  I'm defo gonna try Turkey next year if it doesn't work this time.  Discussed it with DH yesterday and it's a goer.

Well, had my day 10 stim scan yesterday and have 9 follies - 17, 5 @ 14, 13,10,9 endo 8.3.  Have to keep taking Gonal F (300) till Sunday then back down to Aberdeen for a scan on Monday, with egg collection poss on Wed and ET on Friday, all being well.  This is a better response than last time so keeping my fingers crossed  

Tx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwww, thanks girls!   

Don't think it's sunk in yet!

Good to hear you're getting a better response this time Muff - 9 is GREAT!

Kate and Em - thanks for coming over here! Bless you.   

Nicks - thanks for the reassurance! You need to hear it from someone else at this time, don't you?  

Vonnie - the clinic has much more modern equipment and practises than they have over here. I felt much safer. It's not backstreet at all! For instance, with DH's operation to get sperm out they made a tiny incision and got sperm straight away... for £500.
Here, the surgeon butchered him, told us it was a write-off and charged us £2,670.
It's different all right, but in a good way.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats it!!

Miranda, I was holding off but no it has to be said

Congratulations chic.

You did it I am so proud of you hon after all you have done to reach this goal. I am absolutely estatic for you and Pete, I have tears running down my cheeks just been creaming it to my dh and telling him, Its the most amazing news and has made my week-end,

how did Pete take it or are you waiting for that perfect moment 

love to you

mitch
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We just keep standing there grinning at each other! It's bizarre.

Thanks Mitch - love ya!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Mira - Oh that's such wonderful news....I'm sat here with a tear in my eye.  All good things come to those who wait......oh it's made my day.  You're preggers, up the duff, bun in the oven,     -and a with a second line so early....it could me more than one!!!  Well done you


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

just realised my last post I meant screaming it   not creaming it oops sorry girls

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I did wonder, Mitch!  

Aww, cheers Emma! I still can't believe it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww, enjoy it hun - you deserve it.  Are you gonna go and buy some more good quality tests?  Throw those cheap ebay ones in the bin - they're obviously cr4p.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I'm actually going to buy the Clearblue with the words on it this time! I just didn't want to see the words 'Not Pregnant' ever again. Ugh.

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Take a photo and frame it    That's such good news.  Enjoy the rest of your day xxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Conratulations Miranda you clever girl! I wasn't expecting to hear that result so early I think there might be two on board!

I've had a little cry on your behalf too!

Lots and lots and lots of sticky vibes on the way over to you

Pam x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

         

        



Yo Miranda and Pete....Wonderful News...You know i really had a feeling you were dont ask me why but i did...that sun really helped eh chicken.....Enjoy sweatheart....Im so happy for you both.........
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGab


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Having a chuckle thinking that yours and Pete's song, the one that touches your heart like no other will be, come on girls all together now

'Save your love..........' !

Just think what a hot sweat your two will come out in when they realise they could have been called Rene and Renatta!

Gab - my PUPO buddy I hope you are doing ok. Any PG symptoms? Alas non for me so I am not holding out too much hope.

Hello everyone else - have a great weekend. The sun is out up here ( I think its come out for Miranda!) so off for a walk later on when the cleaning & shopping is done. I bet you are all envious of the exciting life I lead!!

Pam x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi PUPO Pammie dolly...Yeah i know what you mean about the song...i was even singing it in the shower...Hope you are ok sweatheart and hanging in there...  ...no symptoms either this end....boobies feel a bit heavy..but im having prog injections so thats probably what that is. Anyway dont give up yet sweetie a lot of people have no symptoms at all and yet they have a positive test so you never know!!!!!...   ....xxxxxxx


The sun has def came out for our Miranda!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks you, you two!

I reckon if I can do it anyone can. PUPO!!!!!

Symptoms schmymptoms - I've still got AF burning, so you can't take any notice I reckon.

It's starting to sink in now - think I've texted the whole world!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

GGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Miranda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda... You are a PREGNANT WOMAN!!!!! 

I know I've already texted you but had to congratulate you on here too! Wouldn't be right else!

[fly]         [/fly]

I knew you'd do it, well done honey, you deserve this, sooooooooo happy for you and Pete 

Loads of love as always, Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, Maria and Gab!

You're all so lovely!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda just back and read your news, congratulations


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yippiddydoooodaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Miranda, huge big fat congratulations mate!!!!!!! 

SO excited and happy for you!!!!!

jo xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

OMG....      Mirra - Congratulations girl!!!.  You have been so good about it and positive and haven't succumbed to negative thoughts....  Well-done                     .  Wish the next 8 months are uneventful for you... 

This has got me thinking about my forthcoming treatment.. Have just mentioned Turkey to my DH and he is all negative about it... And thinks it's a backwater kind of place  where we would be stuck in a hotel.  If it were in Lanzarotte  I think he would go straight away...- that's what he told me...


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

OOOOOHH Miranda, you've gone and done it, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to you and Pete  I'm so happy for you chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone else, will try to get on later to do some personals xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Inconceivable, My DH had the exact same reaction to Turkey.

Vonnie


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd - it's in Istanbul! The capital city! Hardly a backwater. And the clinic is so much LESS backward than many over here.

But if they don't believe me, they don't I guess! You'd only be stuck in your hotel room if you didn't want to go out - I personally had a great time. I don't like sightseeing, but others did - there's loads to see.

Have they seen the website? And the statistics? Pete was dubious about it to start with, I seem to remember. But the stats really speak for themselves I think - that's what persuaded me. They are SO much cleaner and more meticulous than over here.

Sorry - must dash - my DSS is over with his hound waiting to go for walkies with my three!

Speak later.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir   bloody fantastic well done girlie am really pleased for you and DH  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep thinking it won't be positive tomorrow! Argh! Will these doubts never leave?

Cheers Merse!

Have you scrabbed, girlie?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It seems to be the case that one never stops worrying.  First it's to get a BFP and once it happens it is scary until the first nuchal...  

You must be ecstatic.  I know I would be.. ...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's funny - you think you're going to be ecstatic, but instead you're wondering if it'll still be positive tomorrow, and the next day.
The one thing that reassures me is that it was so faint at 6.30, and stronger at 9.30.

Tomorrow's the biggie - one of those damn ones with the words on it. Don't think I'll really believe it till then.

Don't think I'll sleep well tonight! 

I just read your previous post again - I'd have been a robot not to get negative thoughts! But I've been much more relaxed because I've been off work.

I felt different this time, which is why I thought it might possibly have worked.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Miranda    ,sweetie i think you should stick to the scrabbie....occupies the grey matter....and stops it a wandering aboot the place....ok.....either that or come and join me doing my 1000 piece jigsaw with lovely golden retriever puppies all in a row....... 

P.s got a good joke for you..you will have to excuse me but im not that good at telling them anyway.

There were these two guys pursuing a new career in motor mechanics...one of the guys used to work as a gynaecologist. Anyway it gets to the final exam and both men have to take part and strip a car and put it back together again...They do this and the examiner marks them....The first guy gets 100% and the second guy the gynaecologist gets 200%......the first guy is really peeved with this because he thought he had done a first class job...The examiner then tells him well you did do an excellent job taking the car apart and puting it back together again...I awarded the extra 100% to your fellow student for not only taking the car apart and puting it back together again but also for doing it all through the exhaust pipe only.....    

Made me chuckle.....


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Made me laugh Gab!   
Mirra - it will be there tomorrow    You are going to have a strange week though, you can't help the disbelief. Hope you get the words 'pregnant' tomorrow and post us a picture!
Hi to everyone else, going to watch the rugby now. Good excuse for more lying on the sofa.
pammie - how are you? When are you testing? Are you waiting til official day?  
Don't know what it is about these men and Turkey eh Inc and Vonnie    It seems the care is much more patient centred than here - i'm sure that's what gets results. Website looked really good too - they are very geared up to treating foreigners. Maybe the DHEA works extra well for youngsters. Its weird seeing all these results on different threads - we must see so much more of it than the fert consultants here - they will only have a few case reports to go by. Hope it does the same for you LB   
Love ya
Nikcs


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! Poor car! It must have been sore afterwards...  

I LOVE jigsaws, Gab! Sad Librian trait? I dunno...

Yeah, guess I ought to just chill out. But I can't!

Cheers Nicks - I'll post it as soon as I can - if it says Pregnant! Gah - I'll believe it ONE day...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popping on to say.....PUPO Pammie.....lots of      coming your way....Hope you are ok....
Im about to stuff my face with a mushroom curry and fried rice,...aaaaannndddd pancake roll...  I blame it on the Gestone jabs they really give you an appetite....
Evening ladies catch up with personals tomorrow...about to watch a  ....dvd..
Love and Luck...........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Where is everyone this morning?

Are we still all in bed? I MUST get my network thingy working so I can take the laptop to bed...

Anyone up and about? Scrabbing? Karen? Merse? Laura's in Brighton of course.

Sigh. Where ARE you all?

Emma - how are you feeling? Is anything happening?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir I'm here been out walking the dog! Did you do it xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh yes!

It said Pregnant!

What am I going to do with the two other tests I've bought? Use them when I feel paranoid?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I did loads both times it makes you feel better!!!!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

They're so expensive though! Gah. You to scrab again, bird.

Where IS everyone this weekend? I can't believe they all have lives!

How are you feeling now, Merse? Have you got a follow-up appt booked?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've scrabbed! Not brill to be honest I had a really nice day yesterday with my best mate had lunch and retail therapy and she makes me laugh which is good but its all still there when you wake up in the morning!!! I think I've got to get my head round the fact that its not going to happen my track record even with IVF is crap!! But its doing that isn't it?
Had some good news though (apart from yours!!) We can borrow a friends cottage on the Isle of wight for Christmas and take the dog (as couldn't leave him) was so dreading Christmas after the year we've had and everybody cooing over my sisters bump! Its right on the beach so it will be lovely just the 3 of us!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's lovely! Sounds like bliss.

Your track record is quite good, really with two BFPs. It shows it does work, at any rate.
I know that's not much comfort when you've lost them, but still - it shows IVF definitely works.

This last cycle was a nightmare for you from beginning to end - you have to chalk it up to experience. I remember my abandoned cycle so well - it was shock after shock. I'm glad I didn't know then just how badly it was going - I hadn't a clue as it was my first cycle.

For me, I'm finally looking forward to Christmas - next Christmas that is. Hoping nothing goes wrong and I'll be sitting there with twins on my knee!

Right - I'm going to scrab then take the doggies out. It's just so darn COLD!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm sure you will be sitting there with one of each on each knee xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - well done chick!    
Here's to twins! If you finally get a positive on the e bay ones its good to see the line getting darker everyday and they are small enough to stick in your diary (not saying I did that!   )
Hi Merse - christmas idea sounds fab!   Love getting away from it all in a cottage.
Going out for lunch today with IUI friend. Feeling v uncomfortable in my new jeans - wish I could put tracky bots back on!  
Chat later
Nicxks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well this is the thing! The tests are meant to pick up 10iu, and the FR and Clearblue 25iu. So I don't think I'm going to be getting a positive on them at all, somehow!

Think I should leave feedback for the seller?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Mira -        Great news on seeing the word 'PREGNANT'.  Will you get your beta result the same day you have it taken?  Will you have a 6/7 week scan?  Where do you have all your follow up treatment...I assume you won't be going to Turkey for it    As for me, still no sign of any bleed.  It's really getting me down and I'm starting to feel quite depressed about it.  I'm going to ring my clinic on Tuesday if still no sign.  I just want to move on and I can't at the moment.  Boobs are still sore which is a real head f**k - body still thinks it's pregnant when it isn't.


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda - do you have jaw ache from excessive grinning 

Gab   loads and loads back to you as always. Feeling fine the sun is still shining up here and although I have no PG symptoms I haven't got any AF ones either! Hope the DVD was good.

Nicki - not testing til Friday and think I will wait until then. I think I know in my heart what it will be so am putting off the inevitable. I know I sound like an old misery guts but I don't want to burst the bubble I am in now until I have to.

Inc & Vonnie - been thinking about Turkey myself if this one fails. Miranda I think you should ring up and check if you can get commission!

Emma  
Lazy day today

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emma - it must be an awful feeling and I think it's a good idea to ring the clinic and maybe do sth about it if things don't shift meanwhile.   I am recommending acupuncture for everything, but do you think it might help the body to move on... Just a thought... Maybe there is a natural way to do it, so that you don't dmage your lining otherwise...   

Mira - are you still in shock or getting used to the idea?     Spoil yourself with a nice Sunday lunch and don't get obsessive with the peesticks... Give yourself a break... 

Merse - sounds like a good plan for Xmas.  I think you need to rest a bit and have another when you feel a bit better.  You need to recover first.  It's like a grieving process each time and it doesn't get any easier...It doesn't help that your sis is preggers whilst you are going through all this... 

Pam and Gabbie - when are you testing - lost track...But brain in a pickle so hope will be forgiven  

Am seriously thinking what to do.  Think I may put myself on a wl for donor eggs for July to relieve the pressure on this tx and then decide whether I need to do a full medicated cycle hoping to get 3 eggs like I did in July, 2 embies or have a natural cycle with Geeta.  This is my last attempt.  Am thinking that holiday combined with tx would be nice and getting away from London and stress.  But DH is reluctant and is concerned about his work bcs he is the breadwinner effectively and working on a contract... Dilemmas, eh?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not grinning yet Pam! It's strange - I don't think it's really sunk in yet, at all.

Yes, I should get commission!   But I'd just love for others to have the positive experience of tx we have. I found it a totally different experience. Of course, that's a lot to do with my job and how stressful I find it. Going back tomorrow and utterly dreading it.

Emma - I would be absolutely furious with my body too, in your shoes! I'd also be testing every day to see if the line was getting fainter... because I'm a control freak! Can you get another beta tomorrow? See what's happening?

Even though I've told everyone I still feel like a fraud, as if this is not really happening. Wish I could just let go and enjoy it.

Just having a dish I had several times in Turk - goat's cheese toasted on brown bread with rocket and other leaves, walnuts and grapes. Orgasmic.

Inc - no, that's enough peesticks for me! I'll only do another now if I think there's a risk they're leaving me.
I'll have Sunday lunch too, later - I've already had a fried breakfast! Starving today.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir no goats cheese when pregnant! xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've just googled it and you can as long as its pasteurised!! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes dear, I know! I've just worked out since I came back from Turkey I'm allergic to cow's cheese, so bang goes a load of my favourite dishes!  

I had to go to a specialised cheesery yesterday, to get nice, pasteurised goat's cheese - not an easy task!
I bet Tesco does it now!  

I'm not sure about seafood though - why do I have a feeling tuna is somehow bad? I should look all this up - I only know about raw egg and unpasteurised cheeses...

xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Tuna has mercury so should be eaten in  moderation... The same goes for salmon and sword, methinks... So, really all the good stuff is also bad for you if that makes sense... 

Just had a lovely walk in the park.  Trying to talk dh to go to Cyprus 'cause he doesn't like the idea of Turkey to have a relaxing holiday combined with tx.  And guess what, he doesn't seem to like the idea... as he thinks he would have to take too much time off work.  It's simply easier for him here, never mind that it's more stressful for me... I like the idea of having him with me for scans, as I always feel so apprehensive of going on my own especially given my prognosis....  
It's just seems like we inhabit two different planets at the mo...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn... that's not good if he's not taking any notice of how much better it would be for you, Inc.

I don't know what to suggest - have you tried screaming at him? Sobbing? After all, it's you who has to endure all the rubbishness. At least with pete he had to have an op, so he was kind of going through it too a bit!

It took ages for Pete to be a star about all this, but he finally seemed to get it when we were doing the last cycle at the Lister. He did all the driving and was so supportive. I don't know what changed that, or I'd tell you and you could try it!

Does he go with you for scans if it's in this country?

Does ALL tuna have mercury in it? It's not like I eat it every day I guess. I had a salmon fillet last night, too, but again I don't eat it every week.
I see what you mean about the good stuff being bad! Bah.

xxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Afternoon Ladies,

Well something is happened to this computer and its all small writing so ill do my best with this post...im going to need glasses at this rate...

Mir -   Ive never seen those tests always used the budget ones..I bet its a nice feeling to see those words PREGNANT...no more pee sticks ok...enjoy your sunday dinner i know i will mine... ..can i ask you a question please though did you find with the injections you were hungry quite often..Im only 4 days post ET..so i dont think it is anything else..xxxxxxx


PUPO Pammie - How you getting on honey...  back to you too. I also have a sore lower back which is not a good sign as i always have that on the lead up to sssshhhhhh....af..anyway im keeping everything crossed for you i know it will be painful but whats a few broken toes between friends...Good luck sweetie and thinking of you.....(I know what you mean about the testing bit..Im waiting till test day as because of the prog injections i dont think ill know till then) 


Inc -   Hello honey and hope you are well...there is a lot to think about and in the end you have to do what is right for you and hubby. I do think though treatment in the sun must def outweigh all the stresses here i know my blood results were always better when i had my tests just after i came back from holiday....   ...thinking of you!!!!!
Also would you believe test day is   , so that just about sums how this last cycle has been, so will just have to wait and see. Also just read yr post Cyprus is just as lovely as Turkey, having also lived there Inc the people there are lovely and will really look after you too so either place would be fine im sure....

Nicki - Hope you enjoy yr lunch...though just because yr eating for two does not mean....2 starters....2 main and 2 puddings ok...... ....Take extra special care..xxx

Laura - Not sure where you are up to again....blame it on the drugs hope you are well honey...DHEA  ............... 

Swinny - Hope you are well.... 

Emma -  .....what is going on? it wont be long until tuesday, Try not to worry (I know easier said than done)...thinking of you....xxxxx

Merse -   Thinkng of you...Any new on the follow up?....Christmas sounds like a lovely idea..it will give you time to heal Merse and you'll be spending quality time with you and hubby and Mr Merse of course....xxxxxxxxxxxxx




Anyway as for me nothing to report my dh keeps laughing at me walking because i did the   thing of giving myself intramuscular jabs in the legs to start off with...i have now changed to  , youll be pleased to know. No symptoms at all just tummy feels a bit heavy and swollen but i think that could be the progesterone either that or its the endo playing up..will soon find out though im sure..

Take extra special care girlies.....enjoy the rest of the weekend....Gabxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Mir - i think it is also best to avoid stilton, prawns,seafood and liver pate or any pate i think..x 

Im def not typing fast enough im going to post this before someone else posts again....!!!!!!!!!!!!

by the way Inc i think Mir has made a good idea about appointments as we are 1 1/2 hrs away from our clinic...which is 3 hrs drive even for scans..we dont mind but its a lot of driving isnt it....worth a thought.......where is yr dh.......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

DH didn't go with me for scans when we did IUIs.  Just turned up for the deed.. , but has started going to some key scans since the donor egg speech.  So, it's mainly me on my own tbh.    It was v. lonely at the ARGC when I had to go for daily bloods every morning...  It took every ounce of energy I had and I was working as well...  He thinks it's not worth the bother this last tx as we have such slim chances anyway...   He believes we should do this cycle at the Create but not invest much hope in it and then move on...  As if it's so easy to do a cycle and not have any hope whilst you are doing it...  It's like doom and gloom as  self-protection in his books.... He doesn't seem to realise that there is no point in cycling with that kind of attitude...  My DH thinks that anything abroad is a logistical nightmare and would require a minimum of 2 wks, which he cannot have in one go .... Does not look likely for us by the sound of it...        

There is a lot of conflicting advice about what to eat and what not to eat....  I reckon a balanced diet should be ok whilst avoiding things like prawns, pate, cheese ...too much fish with mercury .... You will be fine...  Take it one thing at a time...  Your Pete sounds such a star to have gone through the pain and all  ...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah, that's my last peestick gab! Well I do have two more, but don't feel the need to do them - send me  .

Hmmn, seafood... what does that include, exactly? Prawns, mussels, cockles, I understand, but anything else?

I LOVE stilton! But I don't eat it much so it won't be too bad, apart from christmas!

Oo, Hallowe'en! Soooon, my pretty, soooon...

Pam, I hope you're PUPOing nicely.

Inc - I'm so sad that you're having to deal with that sort of obstructive, unhelpful crap from your own husband. Someone needs to have a word with him to make him see what an awful effect his attitude is having on you. I feel quite angry with him! But I do remember several times having rows with DH in which I said 'well if you feel like that we won't try'. Keep talking to him, keep telling him how you feel and one day it might just penetrate. Maybe tell him that you would feel a million times better if he came to every appt - butter him up, make him feel the big man for dashing to your aid. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls!!

I do not have the energy to read back the 10 pages you guyes have typed over the last 2 days!!! So I apologise if I'm repeating stuff you have already discussed!!

Mirra!!!  Wooo Hoooo!! As I've already said I'm so so chuffed for you.  I think you can eat freshly cooked seafood i.e prawns if you trust the chef (i,e you!), tuna you can have up to twice a week.  No booze    Although I think recent studies have shown a few units per week is fine.  So what happens now? where will you have your 6 week scan?  Will your local epu do it?    I need to order some cheap POAS.. where did you get yours from?  Preg over xmas is a nightmare, I was a couple of years ago and I tell you the fridge was bulging with stuff I couldn't eat... BUT it wil be so worth it!   Good Luck at work tom... not long til maternity leave!!!!!

Merse - How are you feeling? What a total shocker.  I really am so sorry.   What happens now? Whens your follow up?

Emma - How are you feeling?  

Inc - How you feeling about next round? Any more positive?

Gab and PAm - PUPO  

Sarah  - Hows you? you off again soon too?

Nicks - You left thet doppler alone??  

Odette - How are you feeling, last Iread you were pretty down.

Rooz + 3 - How are you all?

That everyone?? Probably not!

Well I have had a fun weekend, got back about 1pm and did some cleaning... god I'm shattered, can't believe its monday again!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - good to hear you are feeling more positive.... Also having fun sounds v. positive, indeed.  Can't remember when I last had fun... Probably 14 months ago before all this if malarky started...

Pamela 39 and Gabrielle - you sound v. good as well on your 2 ww.. 

I must admit that my whole body aches from stress.  How do I get rid of the aching feeling i have... It's a bit of a doom and gloom in our household so this kind of atmosphere does not bode well must be said...  What did you/do you guys do to lighten up a bit?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! You're back Laura!

Don't, whatever you do order the cheap sticks on eBay - these looked really good - ultra sensitive, suppliers to the NHS etc etc yadda yadda - they are bollix! 

I've worked out my six -week scan would be on Bonfire Night? I'll ask on Tuesday when i go for my beta. Also, apparently you get free pxes and dental appts when you're preg! Didn't know that - will have to make an appt with the toothmeister!

It's going to feel a long time to mat leave I think - I want to save my five weeks' annual leave for then, too. Don't think I'll be able to hold out that long though!

Now, will you start scrabbing? We have many games waiting for you!  

Glad you had a good weekend - makes such a difference I think. We never go away - will have to sort that out I think.

Inc - I swam. I swam and swam till the thoughts were no longer cluttering up my mind and my body was relaxed again.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been!!

Tim just pourer water over me and I'm cold!!!   Men!!

Oh M your scan will be near my birthday (7th) and my first day of stimms!!  What an eventful dy that wil be!  Funny how oftern lots of things all happen on the same day!

Brrrr.. I must go change my top!

Inc - I go out with people who don't know about IF to chill me, or swim and sauna is good.  But you have to be in a reasonbly good frame of mind to do these things. Often when I'm down  can't muster the energy to do any of these things even if I know it will make me feel better.    Or failing that.... maybe sex?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc you need to go out an have some fun! Thats what I've always done after each dissapointment get out an start living again it does help, its really hard, but with good friends they can help you start to feel better again!
And you need to get out an have some fun with DH we've been through **** this year and its brought tension to our relationship but going out and having fun helps with all that! The trouble is men don't feel the same way about having kids as we do so just accept it and if you are not really sad and thank them for their support they tend to come round! 
Laura glad you had fun! Goodness knows what my next step is have to wait and see what the clinic say after they have there meeting about me!
I have looked up though that no eggs is usually down to drugs not the person!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - think about someone you know who died young or has some nasty disease and then put it all in perspective - I'm not saying that just cos I'm pregnant it used to get me through it all. We are all lucky to be here and there are people who aren't lucky at all. I'm sure you will get what you want in the end and there are still alot of options left    That's always my outlook on life - it doesn't always make you feel happy though   At least we have each other to confide in on here.
LB - welcome back! My ebay pee sticks worked fine!   you always need decent ones as well i spose 
Mirra - who will be looking after you now then? Where you having beta done? 
Yes free prescriptions - fill out a form when you go to GP. Tuna is OK but not more than twice a week - avoid shark and swordfish - yeah like everyone eats those every day!   You will start craving now for what you can't have!
If you don't mind me nosing - what was your testosterone when you had it checked and you said it was on the high side? Mine was too - its obviously what works!   Think mine was 3 the last time on micronised but on normal it was 2 ish.
pam - still ages to go. No sign of AF is good news though  
Gab - you hanging in there?  
Merse  
Emma - need to get you sorted this week - sore boobs still sounds weird?   
love to all other  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You think I should get some micronised Dhea?? What is it!!

Hi Nicks how you feeling?  HAve you told work? 

Merse - great the the drugs weren't right rather then you. Not that I want to give you false hope but you have been preg quite recently.    When are they having the meeting about you?!! Hope thy just discussing the IVF not how well trimmed your lady garden was!! 

XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Congratulations Miranda*    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I'm prob clutching at straws with the drugs but I googled it and it came up with that! I know I have eggs as blood tests prove it but its getting the buggers thats the prob! I hope they aren't discussing my lady garden  they may discuss me trying to sit up during EC as I can remember feeling pain and sitting up then them saying its OK nearly over and I led back down!!  I 'd prob had enough and wanted a cuppa!!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Natasha!

Nicks - I can't remember what my testosterone was, but I've heard quite a lot about people falling pg when they have high levels.
Say it's meant to be between 2 and 5, it was about 4.something - that's not the right numbers, but about how high it was, and that was after only a week of the full dose, so I went for 50mg.

I'm going for my beta at my GP's surgery, and I'll book the scan and fill in the form etc. 

darn, going to have to throw out the half a shark and the shoal of swordfish in my freezer now...

Merse - that's utterly brilliant news! Thing is and all, could you claim your money back, as they gave you the wrong drugs? At least you know it wasn't you - that's excellent.   
Gawd, you woke during EC? Scary!

Laura - the 7th is your birthday? Will ******** tell me that? I got two gifts simply because ******** had told people this year! Hoorah for ******** I say.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse in my EC I sat up twice and screamed the place down!!! I'm dreading it.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura it was fine honest only felt it once and it was very short lived also they were really having a good look round to try and find some eggs! The first time I don't remember a thing!!
Mir I asked for menopur and short protocol they wanted to do puregon and long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thing is if they thought there'd be no eggs they would have said no I think its just one of those things!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Trust yourself next time - you are the paying customer!

If you go back to the same place that is - it's not everywhere they ignore what you want. I think I'd ask, as you could probably find evidence it was their decision - against your initial wishes - that resulted in no eggs.
I'd be sorely tempted to write a letter and see what happened!

Laura - you too? How terrifying! 

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir they did what I asked not what they first reccomended!! xxx 
I've scrabbed you two xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, ****.

Never mind!

Think my brain's gone to bed before me tonight - can't make head nor tail of things. I keep getting up early and not going back to bed - eejit! Should have had a nap this afty I think.

I'll scrab then!

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Just found out my sister is 6 wks pg which is what I would have been if this pg had been viable.  Been   for most of the day....think it's a mixture of grief and jealousy.  I did manage to speak to my sister and congratulate her in between my sobs.  Phoned the clinic today and told them there's been no sign of a bleed and I'm booked in to see the doc on Wednesday.  Hopefully this will set the ball rolling and I'll be able to deal with it and move on.

Sorry for the me post.

  to Pammie PUPO and Gabby PUPO   ^reik

Hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Em I really know exactly how you feel its so very hard isn't it? Does your sister know your situation?    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Em I'm sorry.    I know you must be pleased for her but that probably hurts so much right now.  
NW


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Merse - She didn't know about my mc until she told my parents about her pregnancy last night.  My parents then told her about me as she asked them their opinion on how to tell me about her news.  I know she feels, for me but it makes her news so bitter sweet.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know really I do!  xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Em -   that big man upstairs really sends us tests sometimes doesnt he? Im really sorry honey you have to go through this and sending you lots of    across the internet...atleast Wednesday is a move forward for you and hubby to deal with your situation and look to the future...xxxxxxtake care

Miranda - Hope today is not so bad.......Have it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Maty leave, be here before you know it, youll be just after Nics no doubt......if you dont want the shark..ill have some.... ......x  

Merse - Hope you are doing ok honey....its really interesting what you said about the eggs because i was on menopur too and had a very high oestrogen level and yet 2 eggs...Do you mind me asking was yr oestrogen level high too? I wonder if it was the LH in the menopur that caused this. Any news on the follow up?  



As for me well nearly half way through lots of twinges and swelling...though not a good sign as my endo usually causes me to swell like a balloon just before so dont know what to make of it.
Mir - you need to tell me if Gestone made you hungry and also gave you sore boobies........these are usually all (Im not saying the 2 letters) signs for me so im feeling a bit   although i know its not over until that bird gets her mouthwash out so im going to retire to my 1000 piece jigsaw.......

PUPO Pammie.........  Hope you are hanging on there sweetheart....xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello and love to everyone else.......xxxxxxxxGabxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - just wanted to say like nic said yr care will fall to yr GP now..so you make an appointment with him do a pee test and then he'll refer you to maty and they appoint you a midwife so no worries there....xx

Nics - Any cravings yet......mmmmmmm mmmmmm Gherkins yr dh is going to love you..xxx Hope you are still doing well and looking after yourself you know what they say about these docs...too much time spent on other people and not themselves so feet up and lots of nice cups of tea ok........ 

ttfn...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gab - had a sickie today as couldn't sleep due to constipation and lactulose pains.   God I don't think I can take any more of that stuff.   Have ordered some fybogel off ebay but not sure about orange flavoured sachets - that will have me heaving too! Last 3 days just been so tired lying on the sofa - will prob get a DVT  
Glad you are hanging in there! Not long til  
Well its our 5 year anniv today of when we met and DH is not just taking me out to dinner I was told to pack an overnight bag! How exciting he is such a romantic! so I'll speak to you all tomorrow!   
nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nicks.....what about fresh orange juice....i reckon if you drink that by the litre..it will loosen it all sorry TMI....I had to have Picolax for my Laparoscopys....eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww now thats what i call evacuation ...hope the fybogel works if not youve always got the bad boys senna ......take care..xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Forgot to say...enjoy the surprise...................  ..wonder what it could be....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 on the yr five yr annie...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

First of all CONGRATS TO MIRANDA!
                                          

YOU DID IT GIRL !

Just the best news for us all on the board - you were always so positive for the rest of us so really chuffed that it has happened for you. 

Nicks - Sorry to hear about your tight .
Bananas and camomile teas really helped me when I was in that position!  .  Let us know where your hubby took you.

emmachoc - I know its been tough since your sisters news but your sister loves you and wants you to be happy not sad.   

Merse, Inc, Rooz, Pam, Gabrielle - a big HI! 

At the moment I just want to have this operation over and done with so I can move on to the next step.  I'm learning to live day by day with the emptiness and sadness of not having children but as Nicks mentioned I still feel blessed that I am here, healthy and so much else to be thankful for. IT'S BLOODY TOUGH THOUGH 

Much Love to you all - sorry if I have forgotten anyone.

odettexxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've just come from work as just couldn't take it, had a row with a stuck up cow at work...  

Odette - Thanks for all the dancing... however a bit premature for me... I'm not even cycling yet!!  Think maybe it was for Mirra?? 

I have to go to the launderette now.  Tired and fed up and hate work.


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi y'all

Quick update from me - I had a scan today, day 13, and have 9 follies - [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] 12 amd [email protected] which the nurse seemed really pleased with (better response than last time).  I've to take 1 more Jab of Gonal F 300 tonight at 6pm then my trigger at 10pm, ready for egg collection on Wednesday.  Not sure what the endo was today (it was 8.3 on Friday).

Love Tracyx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Are you sure you are a poor responder?    9 follies is fantastic... Good luck for your EC...


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi 

Yes, last time I had Puregon 300 for 13 days and got 8 eggs, but only 2 were mature, 5 over fertilised (because they were immature, I'm told).  This time I've had 300 Gonal F for 13 days and thankfully they seem to be a better size so fingers crossed there's little eggies in there    My 10mm and 12mm prob won't catch up by wednesday so that'll be down to 7. 

Tracyx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for that Laura ( have changed the name) hope I didn't shock you too much.

I even forgot to say hello to you in the post (must have been because I had just said it on the hydro broad).

Anyway here's a song and dance for you. 

Laura, Laura, Laura,
you have such a beautiful aura 
Forget the old cow 
cos she needs a big pow 
So go to the launderette (and wash you smalls), says Odette. 

Did that rhyme?

Odettexxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening

Just going to try and read back and catch up if I've missed anything x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Fab poem!    I've done my smalls, cooking a roast and drunk some vino in a hot bath.  Gonna draft a email tothe witch at work and then look at it in the mornign to see if still appropriate... I do my best work after a glass of vino!    I said hi back on the hydro thread!!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Emma, what a big blow. Gab's right - whatever must the big man be thinking to send you that bit of news at this time. Christ, that's awful - no wonder you're crying.

Sending you a big cyber cuddle right now.    

Gab - symptoms are sounding good! Sore boobs was the main thing for me, and still is. I'm an E cup anyway, so it's excruciating! The moment I take my bra off they fall nearly to my knees.
OK, maybe a slight exaggeration, but STILL...
Last time I didn't feel much at all - just shooting pains later on, but that was the nightmare suppositories reacting with my irritable bowel.

I swell before AF too, but this swelling seemed different. I'm still having AF-ish symptoms.
My appt with the surgery is tomorrow - my official test date! So I'll be getting the form for my free stuff and booking two more betas and getting the progesterone my GP has put on the system for me - I primed him last week as I didn't want to be in a panic if it turned out I was actually pg.

Nicks - I've suffered terribly with constipation, and I can tell you that a handful of prunes every day really does do the trick. Anything over the counter never worked for me. I eliminated certain foods from my diet for a few days at a time, too, to give the bowel a rest - wheat, dairy, etc, and that seemed to do me good.

How lovely, having an anniversary surprise! Awww - what a sweetheart your DH is.

Odette - thank you! Are me and Laura interchangeable? We ought to work shifts!
Thanks for all the emoticons - bless you!
I loved your rhyme for Laura - perfect!

Laura - sorry to hear you had such a crabbit day at work. I always do that - fire off a brilliantly cutting email, then go back and tone it down...

Evening Karen! have you scrabbed, dear? We oddly have TWO games going! Started one each!  

Muff - that sounds a great crop! And you'd be surprised what the two tiddlers can do in two days.  

Hi Inc!

And hello to everyone else - how are we all? How are those triplets, Rooz? Where's that scan pic you promised?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda

I'll start a new game , not sure what happened...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - That news is always hard but even harder when youa re dealing with this.  

Nicks - Hope your having a fab time, can't wait to hear what he did for you!!  

Gab/ Pam -  

Mirra - how was work?  I'm so dreading tomorrow.  

Muff -  

Sorry brain not working so think I've not caught up on all of you ladies.

Sarah, Inc, Pin, Odette, Kerry - helloe!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I know that feeling of dread! Very well. The last time was when I called my colleague a c*** and bollicked my boss - was soooo furious that day!

Was still furious the next day, but only with the boss. Had to make up with the colleague.

Oh yes, did I mention that was when I was taking DHEA and the pill together?   

Am trying to rise above it now at work - go in, do my work and try to keep my head down. Problem is I get jabbed in the back to join in with all their 'hilarious' conversations. Willy-waving pillocks.

No, I will be SERENE. While seething under the skin.

You're not alone! But you have to mash that woman, or we'll come up and do it for you!

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Oh its test day tom... wow that was an early BFP!!! If you have a spare baby can I have it!!!  All these extra babies... plenty to go around!  

I was wondering if i'm very sensitive at the moment due to pill/ dhea combo.  I won't have to worry about taking leave over treatment they will either sack me or sign me off as mentally unwell!    I'll stick with it though for as long as I can, about 11 days left of pill now I think.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was more cranky because on the pill and DHEA I wasn't sleeping well at all - ugh.

The clinic told me to test 15 days after EC, so by other clinics' standards this would be normal test day. But I guess 15 days is fairly failsafe - though I've heard of people not testing pos until 17 days!

I don't think it makes you more sensitive - you're not the one in the wrong - it just makes you less able to tolerate the sheer twattiness of others.

That's my theory, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I like that 'sheer twatiness' I may put that in my email!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, DO, please - I would like to find fame in wordsmithery somehow! It's bad though, my best words are all made-up swear words.
Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

NO! Your a great person... surely all the best people in the world are great at making up swear words!!    I would suggest we have a competition but scared the mods would tell me off (again!!).  I'm so naughty!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! We can't risk it - naughty poor responders. 

Right - must go to beddy byes - been zonked for hours!

Hope you give that woman a good  tomorrow!

xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will do don't you worry! Sleep tight. X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em thinking of you 
Laura hope your days a bit better today and you kick that woman's butt!! 
Mir test day today are you off to the docs? 
Feeling very down as have finally realised even if they say we could try again (not sure they will even do that) we just can't afford it we have spent soooooo much money just don't think we can spend anymore! 
We really need a hols and its a toss up between not going and going mad or putting it on the credit card!! Theres enough on there already!!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Know the feeling Merse! I'm up to me eyeballs in debt. I'd like to move somewhere much cheaper and at least then I would have less to worry about.

Yes, off to the doc's in a minute - scary! Guess I'll know if it's viable soon. 

Then off to work again - sigh.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It'll be viable prob 2 in there!!! 
What can we do about this debt it worries me and its not as if we've had a great time on it its all TX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

I'm looking for a bit advice, I'm due to start a 2nd tx of IVF in Dec and I need to get another fsh test done.  I know I should know this since I've been having AF for 20+ years now but I think my period is starting today as I've been having a bit of brown spotting for 2 days now and its now turning pinky now but no blood as yet (tmi).  So I wait until I start bleeding or should I do and see my Dr now.

Yvonne


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Vonnie - From experience I know doctors vary as to when they count CD1 of AF.  My Dr said at the first sign of red blood treat that as CD1 regardless of what time of day it is.  Hope that helps.

Mira chops -    for your beta. I'm sure all will he hunky dory   

Merse - Thanks for your kind thoughts.  Feel better today - no tears....yet!

LB - Hope you sorted your colleague out  

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

ARGC counts the first day when you get full flow..  If you get your period in the afternoon they don't count it as your first day, which I thought was a wee bit strange...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My clinic counts day one as first day of full flow bleeding so spotting doesn't count! xx
Em glad you are feeling a bit better 2day 
Mir any news? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the nurse didn't know what HCG was, so it wasn't a promising start! She said to call for results in a couple of days, so, I'll be having my second test while finsing out the level of the first.

Sigh.

Finishing work in a min Merse - so I'll be able to catch up on the scrab!

xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Whhhoo    Hoooooooo              

I've totally missed the bloody party!!!! WELL DONE MIRANDA!!! I am over the moon for you babes. So sorry that I haven't posted before but its mental here and not had five minutes to myself this week.

Hi everybody else. Hope you PUPO ladies are ok Pammie & Gabs  

Laura - Take no sh*t babes!!

Emma & Beach -  

Em I am sorry that you've had to deal with this news so soon after your tx. Big cuddles being airmailed over to HK to you honey xxxx

Nicks & Rooz - Hope you are looking after yourselves   

Merse - I really feel for you chick. If its not hard enough to have to go through this sh*t but then to have to worry about the debt that you are finding yourself in too. I am fortunate (if you can call yourself fortunate whilst going through the trauma of IVF) to have another go left on the NHS, but after that we're on our own and its looking as though it'll be donor eggs so its £6k a pop at CARE. We've been saving hard for the last few years so we've got enough for one go, but after that its time to start leathering the credit card. 

Love ya all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh had horrid meeting with my boss and hers and her.  Was pretty horrid, for a women in her 50's she acts like a 5 yr old.  I think I came out of it ok, but still going to be a nightmare... you know both in the loo's together etc! Agh!  Why are things never easy?

Mirra - You have to wait how long for your results... ring up and cry at them, then you'll get them sooner.  I'm sure all is fine.   Especially as you have symptoms so you at least know something is happening in there!  

I need to go to the shops... back later. X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!  
Soz about that horrible woman at work LB   Hope you gave her what for!   Will you have had AF by the time you have your baseline or do you have to wait?
Mirra -   for your HCg - sure it will be fine. Is the next one 48 hours later? I'm trying prunes now by the way.  
Emma - any news hun?   Thinking of you.
Merse - how are you?  
Beachy -   Those girls got you on the scrab yet?  
Gab and pammie - how is the madness?? Not long now Pam  
Odette - what date is you op? Hope you will feel more positive when you have got over that. Hope you don't get all oozy like LB   I liked the poem!
Inc - how are things hun? any decisions yet? You talked Mr Inc round yet?  
Swinny - is it November AF you start? Time will fly  
Vonnie - no rush to get blood taken - it should be day 2 -5 so it won't matter if you wait a day or two to be sure.  
Muff you are doing fine - hang in there!
Rooz - where have you got too? Hope all OK.
Pin - just noticed how far you are now - will have to wish you luck soon  
Well DH whisked me away to a lovely hotel on the River Severn for a nice night away, lovely dinner and brekkie. Really relaxing! Found it very difficult to chose something suitable for preggers ladies though as I couldn't have anything rare (there was a lot of 'pan seared' stuff) and i didn't know if I could eat smoked salmon.   Anyway after all that I tucked into bacon and runny egg for brekkie without even a thought!   Oops! Then we did some christmas shopping today but I felt really tired and none of my trousers are comfortable. Think because tum was really flat before and now has a slight kink so trousers press there and onto my bladder. Any suggestions girls?   
Back to work tomorrow if I sleep tonight. Made the prune and date cake so i'll try that out for lunch   you'll be wanting the recipe soon Mirra  
Love to all
niksc


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS I have had 2 poos today - world record!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How odd! I've just taken two prune and walnut cakes out of the oven! Really - I'm so hungry at the minute I had to BAKE...

Wanna know my absolute top tip for great poos? Butternut squash - wonderful stuff. Nuts are good too - my recommendation is for a tartlet a bit like pumpkin pie, only you use squash instead, and put lots of chopped prunes and nuts in, and a caramel sauce - delicious, and the best unblocker.

Was it on this thread I mentioned Colonblow? www.colonblow.com

Fant-tastic. But probably not good for preggers ladies as it blows your brains through your ****. Hurrah!

Cheers Sarah! I'm still getting used to the idea!

Laura - what did you get at the shop? Wine I hope! Toast that woman's ill health I would...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Niks I'm rubbish!!! But thanks for asking! 
I'm not pooing either!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Merse hunny - I'm sorry. It will get easier. you are grieving for what might have been. Look after yourself.    See below for poo ideas...........
Mirra - I'm loving the ticker!   
Colonblow!    Sounds like what we in the trade call 'bowel prep!' eh Gab.  To give an empty bowel before surgery - its killed a few old ladies in the past though due to massive dehydation and pooing out all your potassium!  
Mine was date and walnut (Delia) and she said I could substitute prunes for apple - SO I DID!!   i'll let you know tomorrow what it tasted like  
Off to bed now. Been   My eyes out watching wild Gourmets cos they shot a deer - not veggie just hormonal!
Love ya
Nicks


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my God Nicki

Now I have constipation.  
I swear to God, it's because I 've been thinking about your tight ****  for a couple of days and my sub conscious has programmed it.

Bough some fiber drink today.
Had a lovely walk in the sun up Hampstead Heath and a lovely lunch in the outside cafe. - we forget to do these things at times, just take a day out and enjoy it.

Gotto go, I think something is shifting if you know what I mean, the kind of poo that hurts so much coming out, you'd swear it's got to be coming out sideways.  

Odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It won't show scrabb on my ********


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Odette - get some Colonblow down you! Have a look at the testimonials on that site - bloody hilarious. And pictures of feet-long poos!   That's why I ordered some - it made me laugh. You do have it with loads of water, I might add - it shouldn't dehydrate you!

Nicks - my cake was delicious! I put some honey in it too, and sprinkled it with nutmeg and brown sugar - cor  
I had colonic irrigation a few times, and it wsa really painful for me as my colon's such a state.

Merse - after your prunes, scrab! It'll take your mind off things.
Well it won't, perhaps, but... Want a cuddle? Here's a  and a   
It does sound like they had you on the wrong protocol though - take heart. You'll be positively bristling with eggs next time. 

God, it's so hard going through tx knowing you won't produce loads of eggs, I think. You are literally putting all or both your eggs in one basket. No safety net - no frosties, etc.

But I'm positive you'll do better next time.

How are our lovely PUPOs? pam? Gab? Woss goin' on? 

Laura - have you drunk the full bottle and gone to bed?

Karen - nooooooo! I have two games going with you! Drats!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Evening all thought I'd signed on to the wrong thread - its so lovely to read all about your bowel movements ( or lack of them ) and a huge congratulations to you Nicki on your two poos 

Emma -  horrific timing to find out about your sister. Hang on in there I think sometimes when we are at our lowest ebb we just have to hold on because I am sure there is something good around the corner.

Gab     are you going crazy yet? 

Mira - you got your BFP so early I would think your HSG will be through the roof.

Merse - 

Things not looking good for me - have had all my usually AF symptoms starting on Sunday night with the narkyness and the pot belly yesterday and started spotting today. Going to test tomorrow morning if AF hasn't arrived properly as I keeping trying to pretend PG symptoms are similar so I am just prolonging the agony. Don't feel too bad - was weepy Sunday night and had a few wobbles in work on Monday but sort of resigned to it. Will post tomorrow morning if my dreams have come true but I doubt it.

Everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm back... I went shopping shopping and bought some jumpers!   I may be miserable at work tom but at least I'll be warm and sexy in my new jumpers!    Not that I'm jumping on the bandwagon but  get constipated on the pill... not too bad at the moment but last time they couldn't see my left side (i think) as my bowel was all full up at my baseline. Yuk!

Mirra - Oh arc at you all mother hen doing your baking!!  

Nicks - constipation is pants a.    Glad you had a fab night away. I have baseline on day 19 I think and then stop pill on day 21, start injections day 2 of af (or something like that!).

Merse -   Oh honey. I wish I could make things better.      I know nothing I say will help but I really really do feel for you. God I remember those feeling after my abandoned cycle. It was awful.  

Pam and Gab -  

Inc and Sarah - Alright girls?

Right I'm off for a bath and then bed I think... oh no, its nearly time to go to work again.  I'm so miserable!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pam - HONEST!! Af and preg symptoms are similar!!  Good Luck tom.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pam - they are! I was narky, and hot, with sore boobs and didn't know what was happening. I've had no bleeding, but the  I didn't last time either.
Hope you get your BFP tomorrow   

Laura - oooo, sweaters! I need some of them - and some more trackie bottoms! I went to work in trackies today - can't be arsed to feel so uncomfortable.
Presumably this'll settle down, this swollen thing? I've got awful wind too...
bet you look a smasher in your new pullovers!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for making me laugh Laura 

Thanks for the  Mira

Right off to bed

Thanks my virtual friends

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Am I on the wrong thread or what?      All the stuff about poo?  I thought most of us were in the ttc business...    .

Mind you I was trying to explain the importanc of good bowel movement to dh on the production night and he couldn't believe that I could talk about stuff like that  and then expect him to perform ... 

Anyhoo - was a cheerful reading...

All the best to PUPO GIRLS...   

Merse - hope you feel better soon, though I know it's hard...  Am trying to prepare myself for cycling again and I think it's so much easier for people who respond well to drugs...  Fingers crossed ...

Laure - hope work gets better.. 

Emma -  
Swinney - good to see you posting again.   

It's my wedding anniversary today and we have just come back having had a lovely dinner... Dh was a wee bit quiet and in a reflective mood.  He has gone really gray recently...  It's a far cry from our wedding 3 yrs ago...all this s****.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Happy wedding anniversary!    Tell us about your food... I love the detaisl!

Mirra - Oh i wish i could go to work in joggers! I wear jeams most of the time. Got long day tom so off to bed.... oh I won't be able to sleep deciding which sweater to wear!!!

Nicks - Hope you squeze a nice big one out tom!  

Merse -   Hope tomorrow is better for you.  

Pam -  

Love to the rest of the gang

Oh my face book aint workin!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em thinking of you today 
I'm still using cyclogest but when I have to go to the loo (no 2's) like I did this morn after about 40 mins of doing the cyclogest most of it seems to be down the pan is this normal??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Nicks – Yep, just waiting for AF to arrive either tomoz or Friday and then its off to Liverpool for Day 2 FSH…aggghhhhh!!! I am having kittens worrying about whether my FSH will be low enough for the go ahead in November. Please please please let it be ok. I’ll keep you posted.
Oh and by the way, since I have been taking the old wheatgrass tablets I have been as regular as clockwork and I used to go for days without a trip to the loo, now its sometimes twice a day…TMI I know, but maybe you could get some of those. I must be the only one on this thread that's going, I'll have to go for you lot too!! 

Mirra – Enjoy every minute of it hun. It’s been a long road but you’ve hit the jackpot. Take very good care of you and the twins and revel in being pregnant. 

Merse  

Odette – ewwwww  

Pam – Oh darlin I am willing it to be ok for you. We so want it to be   for you

Gabs – How you doing me darlin??  

Laura – Retail therapy sounds fab. I might be doing a bit of that at the weekend if my FSH is sh*t. I am so scared! I haven’t had it tested since my last catastrophe in June so haven’t a clue how things are. Been taking everything under the sun to try and regulate my hormones and I’ve been having weekly acupuncture so I am praying that it will be ok. Only 5 more days for you hey?? Good luck chuckles. 

Inc – Happy wedding anniversary for yesterday Flowerpot. 

Hello to everyone else  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Swinny wheatgrass lowered my FSH! And it made me regular, will start taking it again as soon as I've finished with the cyclogest!!! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Merse - What you see in the pan is the waxy coating surrounding the evil cyclogest.  I've heard it takes 20 mins to absorb so anything that comes out after that is fine.   

Just back from the clinic.  A scan confirmed that there is no viable pregnancy but there was a blob where it implanted.  My ovaries are still quite swollen which the Dr said is because my body still thinks it's pg.  The Dr said that I will eventually bleed and that he is reluctant to do a D&C as he doesn't think it's necessary at the moment.  I had another blood test and if my hcg has gone up then the Dr will be concerned that I've got an ectopic pg.  If the hcg is the same or has gone down (it was 166 10 days ago) then it's just a case of waiting for my body to kick into action and miscarry.  I will get the results later tonight but I probably won't post them until tommorrow as I'm going to a ladies night tonight in one of the bars....free drinks, including champagne, for all ladies between 9-12pm....think I may be a bit of a mess later!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em enjoy your evening and get totally smashed!!  
Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse, Mr Taranissi wants all his patients to put cyclogest in the back passage for better absorption.  Why are you taking cyclogest at the mo?  

Morning girls, got up really late today...It was noon already... I think my bod is really v. tired and exhausted from all the emotions...

Mirr-  have u had your pregnancy confirmed...?  

Laura - I had grilled seafood and DH had lamb with some nice sauce... forgot what it was... in a really nice Italian rest...  WAs lovely...

Hope you are all doing well... Chat later...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls! Can't do a big post as I'm working.

My HCG on test day was 108. Is that good? It seems OK - not really high though...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It sounds ok for the first day...  Don't forget that you tested when it was way too early...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Ladies,....yes still in the land of the living............................ 

First of all Pammie, my friend.....thinking of you sweetie.....        

Swiinny - Hanging in there chicken.....Acupuncture reduced my Fsh and also taking the Herb Agnus Castus so I think you will be fine....Good luck..... 

Nicks and Mir - Our PG ladies whats all this about touching cloth and looking for the turtles head....... .....Im sure levels are fine Mir...and Nicks congrats on being regular again....!!!!!!! Also yr dh is a darling im glad you had a lovely time.. 

Em -   , thinking of you sweetheart, it must seem like every step is a mountain right now, hope the doc was able to give you some answers....take extra special care you and dh ok....thinking of you...xxxxxxxxxxxx

Inc - Late congrats on yr Wedding Anniversary sweetie..Hope you are well....whats dh up to then?... 

Laura - Retail therapy def helps doesnt it....although im band for now....because of all the money we have spent on treatment but i still sneak now and then...... ...not long till yr scan babes 

Merse -   Just want you to know im thinking of you, all you can do is take one day at a time sweetheart...love to you and dh and Mr Merse of course...xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Odette - Thanks for the welcome   to you too, hope you are well

Beachgirl - Hope you are well, have you been to see the GP yet 

Roozie - Hope you are well...have you got a truck for Mothercare yet...... ...take carexxxxxx

Sorry if ive missed anyone...hope all you girls are well....as for me well we are going to visit my MIL for a few days my dh is trying to take my mind off things...me thinks...!...so I wont be on line for a few days.... 

Nothing to report really apart from sore (.)(.) , but i put that down to the Gestone injections...really dont feel any different from last time.
Im glad im going away in a way because it will stop the temptation  to  ....Not sleeping very well at the mo dont think scary dvd's helping either....watched one last night called Grimm love..it was all about a man becoming a cannibal and meeting a man who wanted to be eaten....  eeeeeewwwwww....where does my dh get them..... ....

Anyway ladies...take extra special care...will be thinking of you xxxxxGabxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S Mir love the ticker................


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc I'm using then because they did IUI as a last resort just in case there were any eggs floating around! The fact they couldn't find any and my tubes are prob blocked and my lining was really thin seemed to have passed them by  So basically its a waste of time but I don't think they knew what to do with me so it was better than nothing!!! They reccomend front door
Mir def   I thought anything about 100 was good prob a singleton I would think!!! 
I've asked my clinic for the results of the blood test they took straight after EC to see if they can give me any more info, as that was the first one in the whole cycle I wonder how low the E2 levels were? Strangely they haven't got back to me!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Merse - I have tried both front and back and found that the back passage  is less of a hassle frankly. Just have your morning thing done or whenever the p** thing happens and then stick it in afterwards...  No discharge and stuff and much tidier. You don't have to have panty liners as in the front bit scenario...


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

I see the most manic thread of all time hasn't paused for breath yet! 

Just wanted to say hi to you all, sorry i've not been much of a poster of late...no change there. 

Em C, i'm so sorry you're having to go through this sh*tty time right now. I can only imagine how hard it must be for you and DH... it's a cruel thing. I just hope you're both coping ok and finding the odd moment or two to let off some much deserved steam... champers tonight sounds like a tonic.  Loads of  and   to both of you. xx

Mirra - well, i can only say, this is some of the best news i've heard on here for a while. Massive congrats to you and DH. Turkey obviously rules as much as you thought it did when you were over there! Forgive me if im not fully up to date here but from what i can gather you've had one hcg reading done (how the hell did a nurse not know what this was by the way?? ) and are waiting to do a second? What d'you reckon twin odds are then? Is it going to be a Rene and Renata chorus? 

Merse... i'll PM you again after this but while i'm here, another hi and   to you.

Pammie - got everything crossed fro you hun'.   

NW - poo, glorious poo.....what are you all like? Think the thread should be renamed "Poo Responders", at least until the obsession lessens a little bit  On that note, i can't offer up anythinbg revolutionary i'm afraid - raspberries seem to work quite well for me. Been making the odd smoothie with some chucked in (plus Manuka honey, tho' don't think enough to make a huge diff..?) and usually manage to score at least one poo a day so may be worth a try! Bowels aside, i'm really glad to hear all else is well with your pg and that DH is taking good care of you....nearly week 12, blimey where has the time gone? 

Gab - when do you test?  That dvd sounds gross by the way. I'm guessing it was based on a true story... recall there was that sicko that solicited offers to come and chop off and cook his penis!!!!   coming your way. xx

Swinny - fingers crossed you get a good FSH result - surely your clinic isn't too cut and dried with thresholds tho' is it? Given it can fluctuate loads in some cases....god luck anyway hun'.

Beach girl - hope you're doing ok and you're feeling more able to look ahead to some positive steps you can take next...? 

LB, jumpers sound like a great move! Been freezing mine and the babbies arses off today! Brrrrr. Wish mine were a bit sexier tho' - all a bit black and tent like at the mo!

Bump doing ok my end, as hard as a rock now and just started to feel small movements the last week or so. Big 20 wk scan next week to check all's well so quite nervous but hopefully should all be fine. They're keeping quite a close eye on things which is reassuring, otherwise i'd probably be a nervous wreck! 

Odette, Inc, Linzi, Pin and everyone else here..... love to you all and keep well everybody.

 for now,

Rooz xxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

P.S. Merse/ Inc... yeh, back door wins it for me too! I've been kept on them all the way thorugh this and was loads easier when i switched to back door!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx everybody for your good wishes - am sometimes v. bad with picking on what people say...

Thinking of you all...

Must now move my **** and go to the GP to confirm that I and DH are still sane...This is needed for the Create cycle...  Bet it would be pretty easy to claim the contrary...


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All

Had my EC this morning, out of 8 follicles aspirated they got 7 eggs so here's hoping they're getting down and dirty right now.  Will let you know tomorrow how many fertilise (I'm not saying IF ANY but HOW MANY, pma pma!!!)

Love Tracyx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Gabrielle and Rooz...not too bad this week, off to see GP next Tuesday regarding tests and have self referred for counselling through work so should hear something soon.  

Hello to everyone else, now off till Monday so should be able to post more as have been so busy when I get in from work I hardly have the chance....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Mira - 108 is good for 15dpo. Anything over 50 is what they're looking for. What matters now is that your hcg is doubling every 48-72 hours - when's your next one? I'm sure you'll be fine hun   

My hcg came back at 932!  At least that explains why boobs ache so much!  The nurse said it would mean I would need an operation although she didn't really specify why!  I don't think the language barrier helped much.  I'm waiting for a call from the doctor tomorrow as to the next plan of action.  Will post when I know more.  Sorry if this post seems a little disjointed -  am finding it hard to type after all the free booze I've drunk!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well-done muff!   

Oh Emm - hope you don't have to have an op...  But you need some closure on this now... 

Mir - I think Nico 67 had 115 on her test date and she is now preggers with twins...
So 108  sounds ok..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Has your Hcg gone up?  If so they prob will do a lap to rule out a ectopic.  Or do they mean a d&C?  Enjoy the champers!!  

Mirra - Thats number is fine, more impotantly is how much its raised over the 48 hours, that will give you a better indication if its one or two little ones!!  But its all looking good!  

Rooz - Wow 20 weeks!!!! You should post us a belly pic!  Bet your HUGE!! I'll starting the betting for 2 boys and a girl!    What is the average pregnancy length for triplets? I know with twins they knock off an average of 4 weeks. Oh I'mso excited!

Pin - You must be 30 odd weeks now?

Nickster - how you doing?  Any nice poo's today? You go to work?

Inc - Hope you feling a bit better now?

Sarah - I wouldn't worry about your FSH nowt you can do about it, try to chill.  I'll be sending PMA that you will be joining me in the Christmas preg club.  

Muff -  

Pam -  

Hi to the rest of the gang.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - you sound v. positive... 

I called my GP and she wants to charge me to fill in a questionnaire that I am healthy and suitable to have kids...ie. mental illness and all that ....  The Create wont' budge they want the bloody form... and I am annoyed... Why do i have to have this crap now...as if the Create are likely to get me a BFP so that must have the bloody form... A bureaucratic nightmare.... 

Rooz - you must be huge at 20 wks with three little ones inside... Can we see your bump.?  

No poo talk - I am surprised...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The poo girls will be on later I'm sure.  Don't confus positive with tipsy!  Yes it6s early but no dinner and 2 beers makes me that way!!  And if I'm honest Mirra's BFP has lifted my spirits a bit... it is possible.

I have never heard anyone being charged to fill in that form... thats appauling. How much do they want?  Its a medical form?? Really.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Inc thats a bit much I think, surely they could do it for free
Been back to ww tonite cried all the way there as want a big fat tummy but lost a pound since I last went before this cycle. Thinks thats because have lost the will to live so not interested in food (very un like me!!) Anyway off to a pals tonite for dinner so hopefully get appetite back
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

I am back! The dogs are walked, I am fed, everything's right with the world.

I put my results into the online calculator, and assuming that as First response is 25Miu and it picked up a faint positive on Saturday it was about 20miu it's doubling every 30 hours - whoo!

But I'll know when I get my result on Friday.

Rooz - how wonderful that your pg is progressing well! Nice firm bump, movement - awwww. SO nice to hear from you - it's so rare! 

You'll have this site, probably, already - but I found it amazing - http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm - it calculates the date of everything and everything going from the date of egg collection, or in your case, Gift.

Laura - hello! What's up with ********?  SO frustrating! Did your new sweaters make you feel a million dollars today?

Gab - when's official test date then? I DEMAND a ticker! The symptoms sound good I reckon!

Inc - happy anniversary for yesterday! Hope you had a lovely time. Try not to focus on the negatives - grey hair doesn't matter a flying poo. You HAVE to take care of yourself - I know you do physically, but mentally you don't give yourself an inch. Blessings will come this year for you, in some way. It's just when we're down we don't see them. 
gawd, every step of this is a nightmare dealing with the NHS, isn't it? That form - well, what a horrible person to charge you for something like that. Is there a good, sympathetic GP in your practice? I'm seeing the woman GP on Friday - if she's nice I'll try and have her every time.

Merse - ew, Cyclogest. Evil 
Back door is defo less messy! It's meant to absorb the prog in 8 mins, so unless you do a HUGE sh*ite within 8 minutes of inserting I reckon you'll be OK!
Know what mate? I would be possibly the happiest bunny on the planet if by some chance this worked. They wouldn't do it if there was no hope at all. Yeah, we're realistic but I reckon miracles sometimes happen.
My level was 108 15 days after EC, not 14, so I'm still hoping for twins!

Sarah - CALM DOWN!!! Doesn't stress raise FSH? Hmmn? Red wine and wheatgrass sandwich for the puce-faced girlie on table 9!
You've done everything right - now just (try to) sit back and wait for the rewards to come rolling in.
I used to wish for high FSH - at least it was something most GPs would understand!
I've got everything crossed you'll be ready to go after your test.

Emma, you drunkard!  Hope you had a great evening, necking all that champers. Bloody bodies! Playing tricks on you like that - what rubbish. I found the language barrier with the nurses in Turkey v frustrating at times. I was so glad I saw the consultant each time, too.
Are you seeing the consultant soon?

Gab - I can't watch scary films! But I can read scary books - I read The Wire in The Blood coming back from Turkey and loved it. When's your official test day, birdie?

Muff - hey, that's great!!!! SEVEN juicy eggies! Hoping they all fertilise and you can freeze some.

Karen - hi!  You busy bee - hope you can find the time to scrab while you're off!

Nicks - hello dear!

Odette - 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm... very quite tonight??


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Update from me.......after my rising hcg levels (166 to 900 in 10 days) I have to go back for another hcg test Monday morning.  I then have to see the Dr Monday afternoon for a scan - the blood test results will also be back by then.  If is shows a rising hcg then I'll probably have to have either a D&C or a Lap depending on whether the scan shows anything, i.e. an ectopic.  The Dr did said  that as I have no pain or spotting it's unlikely that it's an ectopic but that the tissue within my uterus is still generating hcg, hence the rising levels.  He was quick to stress that it's very unlikely that there would be a viable pregnancy, which I'm actually quite glad about given the amount I drank last night!  Feel like poop today


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gosh Emma what a roller coaster, bet you're wishing you could just wake up and you know what's happening one way or another...  know what you mean about the alcohol, we opened a bottle of wine with dinner, then parents called in and stayed to watch football match so opened another bottle of wine for me and mum and then for some reason I had to have a whisky before bed?    haven't got a headache but glad I'm not at work today.

What's your plans for the day?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much!  Had a long lie in and then found that the gas has been turned off as they're doing some repairs at our apartment block, so no shower for me.  I couldn't face a cold one.  Just had lunch and still feel rough.  What are you up to?  Is it your counselling session today?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It was meant to be my counselling session today at my clinic but am not going as have arranged counselling through occupational health at work and it's nearer plus I'm not going there again for any more treatment so thought probably best thing to do.

So far I've cleaned the bathroom, done one lot of washing, got bedding in now and am 'tidying' wardrobes out, so having a day at home...just feel like I need some time where I'm not doing anything and don't have to get dressed etc...

Are you out tonight or planning to relax and recuperate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm planning a night on the sofa with a Pizza Express delivery as my tea - sod cooking healthy food - I need stodge!  Do you fancy coming to my apartment to do some spring cleaning?    

When do you get the counselling?  Hope you don't have to wait too long.

Right, off for a lie down now, I'm shattered.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Emma and Beachy!
Sorry about your HCG Ems - hope it will all get sorted soon. sounds like you will need an op though.   
Beach - I'm sat here with my brekkie and you've done all that stuff already!!!   Waiting for tesco to deliver so dressed but not showered - they always come if you get in the shower  
Slept a bit better last two days. I can't believe how much weight I have put on from lying around and sleeping in the afternoon for weeks - not even enough energy for going in the garden. Hope that I can start to do a bit more now and not feel so lardy  
Rooz - glad all well with you!   We do need a bump pic though.....................
pam - any news? Still have fingers crossed for another PR miracle   
Gab - enjoy the MIL - rather you than me, mine is a nightmare  
Merse - Hope you are feeling a bit better today. it takes time. Think you just had a bad cycle, put it behind you now, you have done it before it will happen again    And just maybe you will have a little miracle anyway.........?   I did front door cyclo if getting back to bed with cup of tea, back door if rushing to go to work  
Odette - hi, you all set for your op?  
Mirra - still so pleased for you   HCG sounds fine. You having another today or Fri? You are exactly 7 weeks behind me  
inc - happy anniv!   We got married Sept 04 so you must be just after us!
LB - how you diddling? any developments on the horrible woman at work?  
Hope the new jumpers were fab darling!  
Sarah - I don't know if you can take wheatgrass when preggers but it sounds just the trick. Fingers crossed for your FSH   You will be up and running soon   Excited or nervous?  Or both?  
muff - good crop there. Hope its good news today   

Just had a poo!  
Chat later
Nixks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;ve just had sausage sarnies for lunch yum yum


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - sorry to intrude, I was just browsing and found references to wheatgrass. Is is supposed to lower your FSH? Mine has gone up from 7.9 to 9.1 in 3 months   and I'm about to start cycling again with three times as many stimms (puregon) to bring on more mature eggs this time (had only 3 mature from 9 collected from 17 follies). Does the wheatgrasss really work? If so, what form do you take it in and where do I get some?

Thanks,

Loui xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi all....

Em, sorry too to hear about all the waiting and wondering you're having to go through. Just hope next Monday you get a definite course of action decided so you can move on. How's hangover today? Reckon you should stuff yourself with yummy treats to cure it. Once you get your hot water back, go have a lovely long, soak - actually just realised you'll probably be in bed by now so perhaps not!  

Beachie.. counselling sounds like a good move. Hope it can get set up quickly..? No amount of talking things through can ever hurt. xx

Nicks - i'll join you on the Ms Blobby front! I can't seem to haul my ass out of bed at any respectable hour at the mo and just strted to feel incredibly tired lately. Bladder and bump combo don't make for great sleep do they! 

Mir - how you and the Turkish delight(s) today?

Merse - how you this aft' matey? Hope you found some appetite returned last night...? 

Muff - (great name by the way) - congrats on the harvest... i'm sure you'll have enough at least to get 2 popped back in and maybe some bonus embies too? Good luck. 

Pam - i hope you're ok honey.xxx 

Gab, not long to wait now..? MIL distractions will help the time pass quicker anyway!

Inc - try not to get too wound up by the daft rules and reg's. Just let them have what they need and forget about it, exasperating and pointless tho' it is!

LB - i've tried to post up a big bump pic - was doing really well, worked out how to upload from the camera (yep, i'm inept in that dep't), selcted the bump pic i needed, went to attach to my profile and got a message back saying "File may be too large for server"!!!! But it's really not that big, honestly!!! I'll have anohter go later when DH is back, unsure whether it's me or PC being useless.

Rooz xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

roozie said:


> LB - i've tried to post up a big bump pic - was doing really well, worked out how to upload from the camera (yep, i'm inept in that dep't), selcted the bump pic i needed, went to attach to my profile and got a message back saying "File may be too large for server"!!!! But it's really not that big, honestly!!! I'll have anohter go later when DH is back, unsure whether it's me or PC being useless.
> 
> Rooz xx


Hi Rooz

Pictures must now be under 65k and a maximum of 450px wide/tall. Also, you may like to post your bump/scan photo in the gallery rather than on this thread. The only reason I suggest is this because these are public forums and some members/guests may find bumps/scans upsetting...if the pictures are in avatars or signatures these can be switched off but not if uploaded into a thread. Within the gallery there is a special section for Scan photos but you can also upload your bump pics...you can then include a link to that photo within this thread and those members who wish to take a look can do so, and those that would rather not don't have to 

Here's the link to the gallery...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/

Alternatively, you can upload your picture into your avatar...go into profile, then forum profile information...and then you can upload your own picture 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello

Well 6 out of 7 fertilized, yippee .  

Clinic was supposed to call between 9 and 12 (was waiting by phone since 8am) and they didn't phone till 1.15.  I was getting in a bit of a panic, thinking none had fertilised and they were too scared to phone me, so left them a message at 12.30 asking them to call me as I was going out of my mind.  Anyway, all's well that ends well. 

I've to go back on Saturday instead of tomorrow for ET so they can pick the best to go back in.  Chuffed to bits.

Sorry no good at personals.  I spend so much time lurking so should be. 

Hope everyone is well.

Rooz, my name is Muff as DH calls me Muffin......

Love Tracyx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Congratulations Tracy 6 is brilliant loads of   for ET!

No baby for me I'm afraid . Tested yesterday morning. Gutted but its what I expected so feeling ok considering. Don't know if you remember I called Earnie after the Premium Bonds as I was going to hit the jackpot this time. Well the post doesn't come till after I leave for work in the morning so did PG test first thing and when I got back from work I had won £50 on Earnie. Cruel irony or what that wasn't the Earnie I wanted to get yesterday. 

Emma  . I do hope you get sorted soon so you can move on.

Roozie - great to hear everything is going well

Will do a proper catch up at the weekend

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

PAM 39 - so sorry to hear your news... Here is a big cyber hug ....  .  You sound good considering...  

Hello troops... Hope you are all doing well...

Nick -  what a post... you are v. good with personals...  good memory girl... How is the little one...Are you still getting away with wearing normal clothes or some xmas maternity wear is in order...

Laura - hope you are feeling ok... 

Mir - gone quiet...  hope the levels are doubling nicely...

Emma - hope you get some news soon one way or another...

Gab - when are you testing...?  
We need some more bfps on this thread...

Report from me... tried again to get around the Create bloody form and they won't budge and the more I tried the worse it got...Hate rules and regs... So took a chill pill and decided to pay up... Still having a wobble, though as to whether to proceed....especially after this...  Everybody will think I am some depressed cow who was desperately trying to prevent access to her medical notes...  
On that note got my first counselling app on the 28 Nov for 1/2 hour... Never thought that a session can be that short...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Pam, I'm so sorry. Fate has a way of slipping the knife in too - fancy winning £50 that day!  

I hope you're ok.

Muff - where's my personal? Oi!

Well done on the fertilisation - whoo!

Where is everyone tonight? Hope you're going to join me - I hate it when Team PR go all quiet.

Rooz - you only post here, don't you? So stick the bump pic on as your avatar - we are gagging to see it! 
Seriously, this is quite a different thread to any other - we are much more realistic I think. 

I'm trying to work out whether being dry-witted and intelligent and funny and rational means you'll be a poor responder or not, seriously. You girls are the absolute dog's doo-dahs.

God, I love being home. I'm sitting with all my pets around me, next to the halogen heater and wondering why I have to commute to a building I loathe.

Emma - I'm really missing our morning chats! I'm praying for you that this resolves itself naturally sweetheart.    

Merse - how's the botty bullets? When do you test - is it a 2WW or something different? Thinking of you.
xxxxx

Natasha - how are you, petal? I keep thinking about you and hoping you're ok. I don't know how much disappointment I could have handled with this tx rubbish - I do admire you for battering it down. Hope you've got people supporting you as well as you are supporting others all the time. Hope you get some time out for yourself. xxxxxxxxx

So Nicks, are they good poos? Smooth and mid brown? Not too pale or dark or knobbly?   Would Gillian McKeife be proud? I always look at my poos to determine if my bowels are doing the biz properly.
Got my first bit of IBS today since leaving work for my hols. It's totally work-related. I tried to let a little one go to relieve the pressure and it was really loud in a quiet newsroom!

Loui - try not to worry about that FSH - it hasn't gone up that much in three months and next month it will probably go down again. Get an AMH test if you're really worried, as that stays the same, and is a real basis to assess ovarian reserve.
Anything under 12 is ok I think - though ideally under 10, which yours is. Stress can raise it, so as I said - don't worry!

Karen - yum! Sausages.... I'm going to have chops and mash in a mo. God, I'm so hungry I could eat a scabby horse.

Laura - keep trying on the scrab! It does work eventually. Have you seen that harridan from hell today? Hope you hexed her as you passed...

Inc - half an hour seems a bit feeble! You can barely get past hello in that time?! Get some proper help, and bugger the expense I reckon. If you can spend thousands on tx you can spend some cash getting yourself feeling better - you're so worth it. 

I just know I haven't got everybody, but I'm running out of juice - post! post! Smooches to all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

HI Miranda

Personal post just for you..... Is it tomorrow you get the results of next blood test?

Put my experience of EC yesterday on another thread.
Not sure if this is how you link to it so apologies if it doesn't work
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117957.msg1670650#msg1670650

Love Tracyx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Glad it's not just me with the wind.  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be locking this thread in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them !!

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh! Thanks Natasha! That's the first time I've got a warning of the thread going to a new one!

You're the best mod ever

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I aim to please hun 

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118188.0

Natasha xx


----------

